# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Κοινωνική Φοβία

## TauKapa

Καλησπέρα.
Ειμαι 24 ετών.
Πάνε 9 χρόνια από τότε που άρχισαν να με ταλαιπωρούν τα ψυχοσωματικά και να διαλύουν βήμα βήμα τη ζωή μου. 
Δεν μπορώ να κάτσω σε ένα τραπέζι με έναν άνθρωπο, να μπω σε ένα λεωφορείο, να πάω σε μια υπηρεσία, να πάω να πιω ένα ποτό, να παρουσιάσω μια εργασία στη σχολή μου, να πω δυο κουβέντες με κάποιον χωρίς να αρχίσω να ιδρώνω, να αισθάνομαι ότι πνίγομαι, και να με πέρνει η μπάλα να γίνεται κρίση πανικού με αποπροσανατολισμό, ταχυκαρδία, αίσθηση χαμού, αίσθηση θανάτου.

Φοβάμαι τους άλλους που με κοιτάνε, φοβάμαι τη γνώμη του συνομιλητή μου για μένα, φοβάμαι συνεχώς μην κάνω κάποια γκάφα και οι άλλοι γελάνε.

Έκανα 5 χρόνια γνωσιακή ψυχοθεραπεία, που με βοήθησε να καταλάβω το πρόβλημα (τη γενεσιουργο του αιτία) αλλά όχι να το λύσω (να το αποβάλλω από το υποσυνείδητό μου).
Περασα πολλές περιόδους με κατάθλιψη όπως και τώρα που γράφω.
Πέρνω effexor 75ari, 100mg zoloft, 100 mg topamac, 60 mg centrac ηρεμιστικό και 15mg zyprexa, ημερησίως. 
Ενα ωραιότατο κοκταίηλ και πάλι τίποτα δεν γίνεται.

Όλα έχουν πάει πίσω. Η ζωή μου έχει πάει πίσω. Ζηλεύω τους άλλους που έχουν την δυνατότητα να σπουδάσουν. Εγώ είμαι έξι χρόνια στη σχολή μου που απαιτεί παρουσίαση εργασιών, και πάντα κολώνω. Όταν αποφασίζω να προχωρήσω όλος ο οργανισμός μου καταρέει, και τα λίγα μαθήματα που κατάφερα να κάνω παρουσίαση (μιλάμε για υπόθεση του ενός άντε δύο λεπτών) γύρισα σπίτι κατάκοπος και είμουν λες και έσκαβα.

Για να μην σας κουράζω.
Υπάρχει λύση για την κοινωνική φοβία? Θεραπεύεται? Εγώ πια έχω φτάσει στα όρια μου. Περνούν τα χρόνια χωρίς να ευχαριστιέμαι τίποτα, και τρέμω αυτά που θα ακολουθήσουν.

----------


## stress

ΤAUKAPA ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΩΣΟΡΙΣΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ!
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΘΑΝΟ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΣ ΜΙΑ ΦΑΣΗ ΥΠΟΤΡΟΠΗΣ; ΠΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ; ΣΕ ΡΩΤΑΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΦΑΣΗ ΥΠΟΤΡΟΠΗΣ (ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ-ΑΓΟΡΑΦΟΒΙΑ) ΚΑΙ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑ ΤΗ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ, ΜΕ ΣΥΝΕΠΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙΑ...ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΤΗΣ. ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΜΕΝΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΠΑΘΑ ΜΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΤΗ ΥΠΟΤΡΟΠΗ (ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ ΗΠΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΑΓΡΙΕΨΑΝ)
ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ..ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΗΣΕΣ ΠΑΡΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ. ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΑΣ! ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΡΑΣΕΙ. ΑΝ ΟΧΙ, ΔΕΣ ΤΟ ΛΙΓΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΣΟΥ. 
ΜΙΛΗΣΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΥΠΟΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΟ.. ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕ ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΛΟ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΟΡΦΗ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑΣ-ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΣ, ΚΑΝΩ ΥΠΟΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΛΑ. ΑΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΛΙΚ, ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕ ΤΟ.

----------


## TauKapa

Το ότι υποτροπίασα είναι σίγουρο και επειδή έχω περάσει αρκετές φορές την φάση της κατάθλιψης ανέφερα στο γιατρό μου αμέσως τα συμπτωματα και γι αυτό μου ξεκίνησε το effexor εδώ και λίγες μέρες, που ξέρω και ξέρει ότι σε μένα έχει αποτελέσμα θετικό (είχαμε δοκιμάσει και ladose παλιότερα και δεν είχε κάνει τίποτα).

Την κατάθλιψη την καταφέρνω. Το ξέρω ότι τις άσχημες σκέψεις μου τώρα, θα τις έχω ξεχάσει όταν δράσει το effexor.

Με την κοινωνική φοβια όμως τι γίνεται? Που δεν έχει σταματήσει να παρουσιάζει συμπτώματα ποτέ? 
Ο γιατρός μου έδωσε zyprexa. Τίποτα.
Τώρα μου πρόσθεσε και τα zoloft. Πάλι τίποτα.

9 ολόκληρα χρόνια τα ίδια. Ε, μέσα σε αυτήν την κατάσταση που σε κλείνει μέσα στο σπίτι και σε κάνει ανήμπορο, φυσικό είναι να σου χτυπήσει την πόρτα και η κατάθλιψη.

----------


## melene

γιατι δεν πας κοντρα σε αυτο?
ολες οι φοβιες οταν εκτεθεις για καποιο διαστημα σε αυτες ξεθωριαζουν,δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση.
η μονη προυποθεση ειναι να εχεις ισχυρη θεληση και θα τα καταφερεις.
πριν μερικες μερες ανοιξα ενα θεμα με τιτλο ΑΓΟΡΑΦΟΒΙΑ,ΟΧΙ ΕΓΩ!
δες τι εχω γραψει καθως και τις πολυτιμες απαντησεις που πηρα!

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by melene_
> γιατι δεν πας κοντρα σε αυτο?
> ολες οι φοβιες οταν εκτεθεις για καποιο διαστημα σε αυτες ξεθωριαζουν,δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση.
> η μονη προυποθεση ειναι να εχεις ισχυρη θεληση και θα τα καταφερεις.
> πριν μερικες μερες ανοιξα ενα θεμα με τιτλο ΑΓΟΡΑΦΟΒΙΑ,ΟΧΙ ΕΓΩ!
> δες τι εχω γραψει καθως και τις πολυτιμες απαντησεις που πηρα!


αχ!

----------


## melene

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by melene_
> γιατι δεν πας κοντρα σε αυτο?
> ολες οι φοβιες οταν εκτεθεις για καποιο διαστημα σε αυτες ξεθωριαζουν,δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση.
> η μονη προυποθεση ειναι να εχεις ισχυρη θεληση και θα τα καταφερεις.
> ...


ει!!!γιατι?

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by melene_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


λογω δυσκολιας

----------


## melene

λογω δυσκολιας αντιμετωπισης?
αν ειναι αυτο,δεν αρνουμαι οτι ειναι τρομακτικα δυσκολο ομως τι αλλο μπορεις να κανεισ?
επωδυνο μεν αποτελεσματικο δε...

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by melene_
> λογω δυσκολιας αντιμετωπισης?
> αν ειναι αυτο,δεν αρνουμαι οτι ειναι τρομακτικα δυσκολο ομως τι αλλο μπορεις να κανεισ?
> επωδυνο μεν αποτελεσματικο δε...


αχ..θα συμφωνησω...

γενικως προτεινω διαβασμα σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις

τουλαχιστον να ξερεις τι εχεις

πως αλλοι το αντιμετωπισαν


να βρεις και συ σιγα σιγα το δρομο σου...

----------


## melene

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by melene_
> λογω δυσκολιας αντιμετωπισης?
> αν ειναι αυτο,δεν αρνουμαι οτι ειναι τρομακτικα δυσκολο ομως τι αλλο μπορεις να κανεισ?
> επωδυνο μεν αποτελεσματικο δε...
> ...


και πανω απ\'ολα να πιστεψεις οτι ειναι κατι το οποιο περναει.
οχι απο μονο του,σε χρειαζεται, ομως περναει!!να μην πελαγωνουμε!!το θεμα ειναι να σπασεις τον λεγομενο
φαυλο κυκλο και μετα ολα ερχονται..

----------


## TauKapa

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by melene_
> γιατι δεν πας κοντρα σε αυτο?
> ολες οι φοβιες οταν εκτεθεις για καποιο διαστημα σε αυτες ξεθωριαζουν,δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση.
> η μονη προυποθεση ειναι να εχεις ισχυρη θεληση και θα τα καταφερεις.
> ...



Το διάβασα το θέμα σου και μπράβο για το βήμα σου. 
Κόντρα στην κοινωνική φοβία πάω 9 χρόνια. 9 χρόνια οι φίλοι μου με βλέπουν πανικόβλητο στο cafe, 6 χρόνια οι συμφοιτητές με βλέπουν να ιδρώνω στις παρουσιάσεις εργασιών (η σχολή αφορά γραφικές τέχνες). 
Τα συμπτώματα απλά ΔΕΝ σταματούν. Είτε πάω κόντρα είτε όχι. Φτάνει και η στιγμή που λέω βαρέθηκα. Δεν βγαίνει ο κόσμος για καφέ για να υποφέρει, βγαίνει για να χαλαρώσει. Το να το πολεμάω πηγαίνοντας κοντρα έχει και τα όρια του. Πρέπει να ευχαριστηθώ και γω. 
Αλλιώς νοιώθω σαν άδειο μπουκάλι. Το μπουκάλι έχει κάποιες ιδιότητες (σχήμα, υλικό), όπως και εγώ χαρακτηριστικά και τα ψυχοσωματικα της κοινωνικής φοβίας τα οποία ΔΕΝ σταματουν (το επαναλμβανω) με τίποτα. Το μπουκάλι (εγω) δεν γεμίζει ποτέ με χαρά.

ΔΕΝ σταματαει η κοινωνική φοβία 9 χρόνια τώρα. Δεν σταματησε ποτε. Η καταθλιψή ναι. Η Αγοραφοβία ναι. Η βουλιμία μου ναι. Η κοινωνική φοβία ποτε. Έχει ριζώσει και δεν λέει να φύγει.
Γι αυτο και άνοιξα αυτό το θέμα μήπως υπάρχουν και άλλοι που πάσχουν από κοινωνική φοβία να πάρω γνώμες.

----------


## Winston_man

Και γω στα 15 αρχισα τα συμπτωματα και ειμαι 27 και συνεχιζω μια απο τα ιδια. Δεν πιστευω οτι εχει γιατρεια αυτο που εχουμε. Εχω αλλαξει ενα καρο φαρμακα και τα ιδια παλι και παλι. Συνεχιζω να ιδρωνω, να ειμαι κλεισμενος σπιτι μου χωρις φιλους κτλ κτλ.

----------


## lllogan

Εμένα με έχει βοηθήσει να σκέφτομαι ότι ή αποδέχομαι τις αγχώδεις σκέψεις, συναισθήματα και τις σωματικές τους εκδηλώσεις, τα παίρνω μαζί μου και προσπαθώ να κάνω αυτό που θέλω ή μετανιώνω την ζωή που χάνω κλεισμένος στο σπίτι. Βέβαια δεν έχω κατορθώσει να κάνω πλήρως το πρώτο ούτε να απαλλαγώ πλήρως από το δεύτερο, αλλά νομίζω κάνω πρόοδο σε αντιστοιχία με προηγούμενες περιόδους μου. Θα ήθελα να ακολουθώ επίσης την φράση που βάζω ως υπογραφή μου.

----------


## TauKapa

Winston τι φαρμακα επαιρνες/παιρνεις? Εμένα μου πρόσθεσε πρόσφατα το zoloft και διαβασα στις οδηγιες ότι κάνει για κοινωνικη φοβία. Έχεις πάρει zoloft?
Me to zyprexa δεν είδα καμια αλλαγή.

----------


## Winston_man

Παιρνω 4 ladose των 20, 3 lyrica των 75, 1 Anafranil των 75 και 2 zyprexa 5mg. 

Παλαιοτερα ειχα δοκιμασει σεροπραμ, σεροξατ, αναφρανιλ παλι κτλ Ζολοφτ δεν εχω παρει ποτε.

----------


## velout

Ταukapa εχεις U2U.Προσωπικα δεν εχω την καλυτερη εμπειρια με τα SSRI τα θεωρω υπερεκτιμημενα φαρμακα.Υποτιθεται οτι χρησιμευουν για καταθλιψη,διαταραχη πανικου,κοινωνικη φοβια και ψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη(κοινως για ολες τις ασθενειες) αλλα τα θεωρω light και οχι δραστικα.Εχω ακουσει καλα λογια για για τα αντιεπιληπτικα(lyrica,trileptal,).Δ εν ξερω αν δοκιμαζες λιγη yoga και κανα αγιουβερδικο σιατσου με βελονισμο αν θα βοηθαγε στο αγχος.

----------


## katatonia

εδω και 2 μηνες εχω και εγω ακριβως το ιδιο.και ημουν ατομο που ημουν καθε μερα εξω για καφε ποτο κτλπ.με τη παρεα μ δεν εχω προβλημα αλλα αν ειμαι καπου μονος μ νιωθω τα βλεμματα πανω μου.παντως κ μονο στη σκεψη να παρουσιασω εργασια μπροστα σε αλλους αρχιζω να ιδρωνω και να χανομαι....παιζει και να λιποθημησω αν το κανω.επειδη ομως δε μπορω να καθομαι σπιτι το εχω ριξει στο αλκοολ.μετα απο 3 dewars φευγουν ολα! μουδιασματα,πιασιμο στο σβερκο γινομαι ο εαυτος μου  :Smile: .η αληθεια ειναι παντως οτι οταν επεσε στα χερια μ ενα xanax και πηρα το μισο ημουν μια χαρα...

----------


## zinovia

ΜΗΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΥΝΤΑΓΟΓΡΑΦΗΘΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΜΗ ΤΑ ΜΠΛΕΚΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΛΚΟΟΛ!!!

----------


## DissolvedGirl

TauKapa, ξαναδιάβασα το πρώτο σου post και πρόσεξα πως είπες ότι ναι μεν ξέρεις τη γενεσιουργό αιτια του άγχους σου, αλλα δεν την έχεις αποβάλει ακόμα. Διαβάζοντας και τα υπόλοιπα λεγόμενα σου, μου δίνεται η εντύπωση πως το να πολεμάς τα συμπτώματα με ένα κοκτέιλ φαρμακων δε φαίνεται να δουλεύει πολύ αποτελεσματικά. Μήπως λοιπόν θα έπρεπε να ξαναγυρίσεις στον πρωταρχικό λόγο που τα προκαλεί και να επικεντρώσεις μέρος της ενέργειας σου στο να τον κατανοήσεις, αποδεχτείς και εν τέλη, αποβάλεις από τη ζωή και το υποσυνείδητο σου;

Δε γνωρίζω αν θέλεις να τον μοιραστείς μαζί μας, σου εγγυώμαι όμως πως όλοι εδώ μέσα θέλουμε να βοηθήσουμε και σε καμια περίπτωση δεν έχουμε σκοπό να κρίνουμε κανέναν. Αν θέλεις να μας ανοιχτεις λίγο ακόμα, θα σε αντιμετωπίσουμε με τον ίδιο σεβασμό, τουλάχιστον εγώ προσωπικά. Και αν θέλεις, υπάρχει πάντα το u2u.

----------


## TauKapa

> _Originally posted by DissolvedGirl_
> TauKapa, ξαναδιάβασα το πρώτο σου post και πρόσεξα πως είπες ότι ναι μεν ξέρεις τη γενεσιουργό αιτια του άγχους σου, αλλα δεν την έχεις αποβάλει ακόμα. Διαβάζοντας και τα υπόλοιπα λεγόμενα σου, μου δίνεται η εντύπωση πως το να πολεμάς τα συμπτώματα με ένα κοκτέιλ φαρμακων δε φαίνεται να δουλεύει πολύ αποτελεσματικά. Μήπως λοιπόν θα έπρεπε να ξαναγυρίσεις στον πρωταρχικό λόγο που τα προκαλεί και να επικεντρώσεις μέρος της ενέργειας σου στο να τον κατανοήσεις, αποδεχτείς και εν τέλη, αποβάλεις από τη ζωή και το υποσυνείδητο σου;
> 
> Δε γνωρίζω αν θέλεις να τον μοιραστείς μαζί μας, σου εγγυώμαι όμως πως όλοι εδώ μέσα θέλουμε να βοηθήσουμε και σε καμια περίπτωση δεν έχουμε σκοπό να κρίνουμε κανέναν. Αν θέλεις να μας ανοιχτεις λίγο ακόμα, θα σε αντιμετωπίσουμε με τον ίδιο σεβασμό, τουλάχιστον εγώ προσωπικά. Και αν θέλεις, υπάρχει πάντα το u2u.



Με λίγα λόγια αφορά την υπερπροστατευτική στάση της μητέρας μου όταν είμουν μικρός, και την εικόνα που ήθελε να βγάζω αυτή προς τα έξω, προς τους άλλους, είκόνα και απαίτηση που έχει ριζώσει για τα καλά. Η κοινωνική μου στάση πέρναγε από κόσκινο και κριτική και γινόταν σύγκριση με τον αδερφό μου που ήταν πάντα φοβερα υπερκινητικός και κοινωνικά άνετος.
Οι συνομοιλητές μου στο παρόν μετατρέπονται στο μυαλό μου σε μια μητέρα που απαιτεί συγκεκριμένη συμπεριφορά στην οποία δεν μπορώ να ανταπεξέλθω. Τους προσδίδω χαρακτηριστικά και σκέψεις που κάνουν για μένα, αυθαίρετα.
Φυσικά όλο αυτο στο μυαλό μου. 
Αλλά συμβαίνει αυτόματα, στιγμιαία και τα ψυχοσωματικά την ίδια στιγμή.

Όλο αυτό έχει ριζώσει, όπως μαθαίνεις την αλφάβητο. Είναι η αλφάβητός μου.

----------


## nisafi

Όπως έχω πει σ\' άλλο θέμα, ταλαιπωρούμαι από κρίσεις λογιών λογιών 14 χρόνια. Κάνω θεραπεία τα τελευταία 2,5. Εμένα τα προβλήματα εστιάζονται στην άλλη μπάντα, αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα. Με τη θεραπεία και τη βοήθεια που πήρα διαβάζοντας κι εδώ, έχω καταλήξει σε κάτι που με βοήθησε πολύ το τελυταίο διάστημα - κι ελπίζω να συνεχίσει: ένα βήμα κι ένα στόχο τη φορά. Να το κάνω πιο λιανά, εγώ ήθελα να σταματήσουν οι κρίσεις, να καταλάβω ακριβώς πώς βρέθηκα εδώ που βρέθηκα, να είμαι πιο λειτουργική στην καθημερινότητά μου, να καταλάβω ποια είμαι τώρα και τι θέλω για παρακάτω. Και περίμενα ότι με τη θεραπεία θα τα κατακτούσα όλα τώρα, όλα μαζί. Και αυτό φυσικά δε γινόταν, ίσα ίσα τέτοιου τύπου απαιτήσεις, αντιλαμβάνομαι τώρα, με έφεραν εδώ που είμαι. Οπότε κατέληξα στο συμπέρασμα ότι κάτι δεν κάνω καλά με τη θεραπεία, και πίστευα κιόλας πως απογοήτευα και το θεραπευτή μου αφού δεν κατάφερνα να πάω στο μαγικό μέρος που θα έδινε όλες τις λύσεις. Και ήμουν τόσο χαμένη, που θεωρούσα τη στοχοθεσία ανέφικτη. Με τα πολλά, χθες μόλις αποφάσισα ότι δεν μπορώ να τα χειριστώ όλα και να τα απαντήσω όλα τώρα. Κι έβαλα στόχο απλό και μικρό, να μη δίνω σημασία σε κάθετι σωματικό που μου συμβαίνει και να σταματήσω κάθε φορά που σκέφτομαι να υπολογίζω, να οργανώνω, να αναλύω, να αμφισβητώ, να ελέγχω τρόπους παρέμβασης. Έπιασε. Νιώθω τόσο καλά, που είναι περίεργο. Δεν ξέρω αν όντως βοηθάω, δεν ξέρω πού θα πάω παρακάτω, αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι για ανθρώπους που φτάνουν να χάνουν την απόλαυση της ζωής γιατί νιώθουν διαρκώς ανεπαρκείς, μπορεί ένα πρώτο βήμα να είναι να μην απαιτούν από τον εαυτό τους να δώσει λύσεις σε όλα και τώρα, ακόμα και όταν υποφέρουν. Άνθρωποι σαν κι εμάς, που υποφέρουμε πολύ, ξέρουμε πια να είμαστε πολύ ανεκτικοί με τις αδυναμίες και τις ανεπάρκειες των άλλων. Ε, ίσως να μπορούμε να το κάνουμε και με εμάς, έστω για αρχή.

----------


## Absolut

Έχω κι εγώ κοινωνική φοβία που ξεκίνησε στα 14 , πριν 11 χρόνια.Ομολογώ ότι ήταν μάλλον πιο ήπια από τη δικιά σου αλλά είναι σίγουρο ότι κατάφερα να την αντιμετωπίσω σε σημαντικό βαθμό , με αποτέλεσμα τα τελευταία χρόνια να αφορά πολύ συγκεκριμένες περιστάσεις και όχι όλο το φάσμα της κοινωνικής ζωής.Συγκεκριμένα μου έχει μείνει μόνο για καταστάσεις που θυμίζουν σχολείο , όπως να πω το όνομα μου όταν φωνάζουν κατάλογο.Στο στρατό φοβάμαι ότι θα έχω πρόβλημα...Αλλά σε παρέες δεν υφίσταται (εκεί πέρα έχω άλλου είδους δυσλειτουργικότητες , πάντως όχι την τυπική κοινωνική φοβία).Από την εμπειρία μου λοιπόν , μπορεί να μετριαστεί αυτή η κατάσταση.Το 100% ίσως να μην είναι εφικτό αλλά αν βάλεις στόχο βελτίωση μόνο για καφετέριες , παρέες κλπ πιστεύω ότι θα τα καταφέρεις.Δηλαδή να εστιάσεις στις εκδηλώσεις της κοινωνικής φοβίας που αποτελούν το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα για σένα.Πηγαίνεις μόνο σε ψυχίατρο ή και σε ψυχολόγο ; Νομίζω ότι πέρα από τα φάρμακα ένας καλός ψυχολόγος θα βοηθούσε.Ίσως δεν έχεις βρει ακόμα τον κατάλληλο.

----------


## AlexSheva

mia apta idia k edw...imoun se asximi fasi gia kana 4 xronia xekinise sta 20 alla o teleutaios xronos apta 4 itan polu zorikos dn paleuotan m tpt k m kane n pw ws edw..paw na zitisw voi8eia apo eidiko.arxisa mia 8erapeia m seroquel xr k mporw n pw mazi m ti skepsi k ti 8elisi n to xeperasw k na kanw pramata sti zwi mu ime polu kalutera..pantws auto pou katalava se mena k to perivallon gyrw mou htan 2 pragmata:to 1 itan n t xw kala me ton eauto mou(na min psaxnw to teleio ktlp dn prokite n ginei kati tetoio) k to 2 n min pernw toso sovara tous gyrw mou..mou fuge megalo varos..sigoura oi skepseis entelws dn feugoun afou tis extiza kala gia tessera xronakia alla tis apodexome einai ena dejavu to kserw k telos ine to idio pragma dn prepei n me fovizei auto...to idio k sena TauKapa..elpizw n se voi8isa kapws

----------


## water

> _Originally posted by TauKapa_
> 
> Όλο αυτό έχει ριζώσει, όπως μαθαίνεις την αλφάβητο. Είναι η αλφάβητός μου.


φιλε τα ειπες ολα σε λιγες λεξεις! αυτες τις λεξεις τις σκεφτομαι απο χθες και εχεις τοσο δικιο! δεν εγινε κατι στο να το αλλαξουμε αυτη κατασταση και δε θα γινει απλα δεν παιζει!! με αυτο το αλφαβητο ομως γινονται πολλα ομορφα πραγματα ε? ασε που μπορεις να μαθεις και αλλα αλφαβητα αλλα να ξεμαθεις αυτο το συγκεκριμενο οχι ποτε.

----------


## katatonia

> _Originally posted by water_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by TauKapa_
> 
> Όλο αυτό έχει ριζώσει, όπως μαθαίνεις την αλφάβητο. Είναι η αλφάβητός μου.
> 
> ...



αν απο δω και περα λες το αλφαβητο αναποδα μετα δε θα μπορεις να το πεις κανονικα....ολα ειναι θεμα συνηθειας dude

----------


## water

αν μπορουσες να το πεις αναποδα δεν θα υπηρχε και προβλημα dude

----------


## katatonia

> _Originally posted by water_
> αν μπορουσες να το πεις αναποδα δεν θα υπηρχε και προβλημα dude


θελει κοπο το παραδεχομαι αλλα πιστευεις οτι ειναι ακατορθωτο? εγω παντως οχι

----------


## Vassilis13

Hello σε ολους! Καταρχας θα ηθελα να ζητησω απο μερικους αν γινεται να μην αναφερουν οτι εχουν κοινωνικη φοβια αν οντως δεν εχουν ( τουλαχιστον οπως συμπερενεται απο τα λεγομενα τους π.χ. *Absolut*, *katatonia* ) γιατι προκαλουν συγχηση σε αυτον που το εχει και ζηταει μια βοηθεια. Ας πουν την αποψη τους για το θεμα χωρις να υοθετουν την φοβικη παθηση, η χωρις να βαζουν ταμπελα στην φοβια τους αν δεν γνωριζουν ακριβως.
Οπως μαλλον θα καταλαβες *TauKapa* βραζω και γω περιπου στο ιδιο καζανι! Ειμαι 26 χρονων και απο τα 16 μου εχω αλλαξει πολλους ψυχολογους, ψυχιατρους, νευρολογους κτλ. Ειχα μια βελτιωση την πρωτη φορα που εκανα θεραπεια με Zoloft αλλα υποτροπιασα ασχημα εδω και 8 μηνες λογω του οτι επρεπε να παω φανταρος! Αγχωθηκα υπερβολικα πριν μπω με κρισεις πανικου, αυπνιες, ταχυκαρδια, εφυδρωση, ανορεξια και κομπο στο στομαχι κτλ.. φανταζομαι τα ξερεις.(ημουν στην κατασταση που ημουν οταν πρωτοξεκινησε παλι στα 16 μου!  απογοητευση και πιστη οτι δεν προκειται να γινω ποτε καλα πλεον) Πηγα λοιπον παρουσιαστικα και δυστυχως μου δωσανε χαρτι αναβολης για δυο χρονια. Και λεω δυστυχως γιατι απο τοτε και επειτα η ζωη μου παει απο το κακο στο χειροτερο. Αισθανομαι αχρηστος και «αδερφη» και οτι δεν εχω τα κοτσια να παλεψω για κατι, δεν θα μπορεσω να κανω τιποτα στην ζωη μου απο δω και μπρος κτλ κτλ. 
Εδω και 5 μηνες κανω ξανα ψυχοθεπαπεια και περνω Zoloft και Lyrica. Τον παω πολυ τον ψυχιατρο μου αν και του το εχω πει ξεκαθαρα ( και το πιστευω 100%), οπως ειπε και ο φιλος Winston_man η κοινωνικη φοβια δεν σου περναει και δεν θεραπευεται. Δυστυχως ειμαι απαισιοδοξος αλλα ετσι μου φενεται η αληθεια μεσα απο τα δικα μου ματια και εμπειριες. Δεν εγραψα για να απογοητευσω κανεναν απλα για να πω την γνωμη μου (που μπορει να ειναι και λαθος) απλα για σου πω οτι δεν εισαι μονος. 
Μερικα απο τα συμπτωματα που εχω ειναι : 
•	Δεν μπορω να φαω εξω απο το σπιτι μου και ιδιως με φιλους/ φιλες η με προσωπα (μη οικογενειακα) των οποιων η αποψη/αποδοχη ειναι καταλητικη για μενα. Κοβεται η ορεξη μου απο την πιεση, και φυσικα αισθανομαι οτι θα κανω εμμετο αν πρεπει να φαω. Σε πιο ακραιες στιγμες ουτε να πιω ουτε καν να αναπνευσω μπορω οταν ειμαι με αλλους εξω. 
•	Δεν μπορω να παω καπου που δεν εχω ελεγχο (με αλλων μεταφορικο μεσο) και καπου που ειναι μακρια απο το σπιτι μου (οπου θα μπορεσω να γυρισω γρηγορα (και χωρις να γινω ρεζιλι) σε περιπτωση που αισθανθω πολυ ασχημα, κανω εμετο κτλ.)
Αυτα ειναι τα πιο βασικα (ειναι και αρκετα αλλα) αλλα οπως καταλαβαινει κανεις και μονο αυτα τα δυο ειναι αρκετα για να ζεις μια μιζερη ζωη οπως η δικια μου. ( χωρις εκδρομες, παρεες, διασκεδαση, διακοπες, ικανοτητα δημιουργικης εργασιας, δημιουργια σχεσης, γενικα μια μορφη κοινωνικης αναπειριας! ) Επισης οταν γινεσαι (η αισθανεσαι) λιγο καλυτερα και καταφερνεις να κανεις καποια πραγματα που σε φοβιζαν ερχεται αυτοματα η συγκρηση στο μυαλο σου με τους αλλους (φιλους, γνωστους) και σε τσακιζει! 
Χαχα λες εγω καταφερα να φαω εξω σημερα με εναν φιλο! Lol ( λες μεσα σου) οι αλλοι πανε διακοπες και τρωνε/πινουν/διασκεδαζουν για 10 μερες σε ενα μερος που τους ηταν αγνωστο και που δεν εχουν ελεγχο ουτε του τι θα κανουν ουτε τροπο «διαφυγης» σε περιπτωση πανικου να μην γινουν ρεζιλι! Αντε λοιπον να κερδισεις αυτοπεποιηθηση. Απο που? Ο μονος τροπος ειναι να «χαζεψεις» και να μην βλεπεις την πραγματικοτητα γυρω σου, να μην συγκρινεις τον εαυτο σου με τιποτα, να μην σε επηρρεαζει ο κοσμος γυρω σου, να μην σκεφτεσαι τις συνεπειες που θα εχουν στην εικονα σου οι φοβιες σου, να μην σε νοιαζει και να μην νιωθεις πιεση απο τις προσδοκιες αλλων για σενα, και ενας αμετρητος αλλος αριθμος απο πραγματα που ειναι «σχεδον» ακατορθωτο να επιτευχθει (και που για καποιους γινονται αυτοματα- τους λεγομενους “normal” ανθρωπους).

Sorry guys and gals για το μακροσκελο του μηνυματος μου αλλα ειχα καιρο πολυ να γραψω σε φορουμ για κατι τετοιο! Φιλια σε ολους σας τους υπερβολικα «σκεπτομενους» εκει εξω.

----------


## gus1973

Η δική μου περίπτωση προσεγγίζει περισσότερο τα συμπτώματα του Absolut. 
Πρόκειται για φοβία ήπιας μορφής η οποία όταν εμφανίζεται με επηρεάζει αφάνταστα. 
Το βασικότερο σύμπτωμα είναι το υπερβολικό άγχος όταν πρόκειται να μιλήσω μπροστά σε κοινό (όχι απαραίτητα πολυπληθές)...

Κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία εδώ και ένα χρόνο... 

Σε λίγες μέρες θα είμαι ένας από τους κουμπάρους σε βάπτιση. Ήδη από τώρα έχει αρχίσει η προεργασία σχετικά με το πως θα μπορέσω να πω το \"πιστεύω\"  :Smile: . 
Προβλέπεται τρελό αναμάσημα έως ότου φτάσει εκείνη η ώρα.

Ουσιαστικά θα είναι η πρώτη πρόβα μετά την έναρξη της ψυχοθεραπείας. 
Αν και μέσα από τη θεραπεία επικεντρώνομαι στο γενικότερο υπόβαθρο (άγχος) που οδηγεί σε τέτοιου είδους συμπτώματα όπως η συγκεκριμένη φοβία δεν μπορώ να βγάλω από το μυαλό μου τη στιγμή. 

Με τη σκέψη προσπαθώ να αποσυνδέσω προηγούμενες τραυματικές εμπειρίες από την παρούσα κατάσταση. Σκέφτομαι ότι μέσα από τη θεραπεία κατάφερα να αλλάξω κάποιες βασικές παραμέτρους. Σε εκείνες τις τραυματικές περιπτώσεις ήμουν αγχωμένος, χαμένος σε άσχημες καταστάσεις. Τώρα είμαι πιο ήρεμος γεγονός που είναι δυνατόν να φέρει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.

Δεν ξέρω... ελπίζω να καταφέρω να σταματήσω να το σκέφτομαι και να ασχοληθώ την κατάλληλη στιγμή...

----------


## keep_walking

Κοινωνικη φοβια πιστευω οτι εχω και εγω ως ενα βαθμο.Μη ξεχναμε οτι ολα εχουν μια κλιμακα,ακομα και σε αυτον που νομιζει οτι εχει το χειροτερο σταδιο μπορει καποιος αλλος να εχει να βγει χρονια απο το σπιτι του.
Ο κυριοτερος φοβος μου ειναι να δειχνω παντα ενα καλο προσωπο και μια φοβια μη γινω ρεζιλι.Υπαρχει μεν αλλα προσπαθω,οχι δεν ειναι σε πολυ δυσλειτουργικο σταδιο αλλα με εμποδιζει.

----------


## Absolut

> _Originally posted by Vassilis13_
> Hello σε ολους! Καταρχας θα ηθελα να ζητησω απο μερικους αν γινεται να μην αναφερουν οτι εχουν κοινωνικη φοβια αν οντως δεν εχουν ( τουλαχιστον οπως συμπερενεται απο τα λεγομενα τους π.χ. *Absolut*, *katatonia* ) γιατι προκαλουν συγχηση σε αυτον που το εχει και ζηταει μια βοηθεια. Ας πουν την αποψη τους για το θεμα χωρις να υοθετουν την φοβικη παθηση, η χωρις να βαζουν ταμπελα στην φοβια τους αν δεν γνωριζουν ακριβως.



Φίλε ομολογώ ότι δεν κατάλαβα έτσι όπως το γράφεις αν αναφέρεσαι σε μένα ότι ΔΕΝ έχω κοινωνική φοβία , αλλά αν το νομίζεις έτσι κάνεις λάθος.Στο σχολείο περνούσα μαρτυρικά γιατί όλη την ώρα ένιωθα άγχος για τη στιγμή που θα έπρεπε να μιλήσω στο μάθημα.Όταν τελικά οι καθηγητές μου έδιναν το λόγο ένιωθα το στομάχι μου να σφίγγει , την καρδιά μου να χτυπά , το στόμα μου να ξεραίνεται και γενικά μια ακαθόριστη πίεση που με εμπόδιζε να μιλήσω.Η σκέψη ότι θα ακουστεί η φωνή μου με γέμιζε άγχος.Όλες οι ώρες περνούσαν έτσι ενώ κατά τα άλλα δε μιλούσα ποτέ με αποτέλεσμα να χάσω όλα τα πολύ σημαντικά στάδια κοινωνικοποίησης κατά την εφηβεία.Και όλη αυτή η κατάσταση διαμορφώθηκε έτσι μέσα σε δυο τρεις μήνες , ενώ στο δημοτικό μου άρεσε να συμμετέχω στο μάθημα ! Κι ενώ λοιπόν στην αρχή κώλωνα να μιλήσω υπό οποιεσδήποτε συνθήκες , μετά τα 18 σιγά σιγά αυτό περιορίστηκε με τον καιρό σε συγκεκριμένες καταστάσεις.Γι\'αυτό πιστεύω ειλικρινά ότι η φοβία αυτή μπορεί ως ένα βαθμό να ξεπεραστεί.Πώς τα κατάφερα ; Τότε δεν πήγαινα σε ψυχολόγο , αλλά στο Πανεπιστήμιο άρχισα σιγά σιγά να μιλάω στο τετ α τετ με άτομα , μετά βρέθηκα σε κάποιες παρέες με \"καλό κλίμα\" και γενικά άρχισα να κυκλοφορώ μόνος μου έξω.Υπήρξε σημαντική βελτίωση , το πώς ακριβώς έγινε δεν το ξέρω , αλλά έγινε.

----------


## zed

xereis kaneis gia omoiopathitikh?

----------


## katatonia

> _Originally posted by Vassilis13_
> Hello σε ολους! Καταρχας θα ηθελα να ζητησω απο μερικους αν γινεται να μην αναφερουν οτι εχουν κοινωνικη φοβια αν οντως δεν εχουν ( τουλαχιστον οπως συμπερενεται απο τα λεγομενα τους π.χ. *Absolut*, *katatonia* ) γιατι προκαλουν συγχηση σε αυτον που το εχει και ζηταει μια βοηθεια. Ας πουν την αποψη τους για το θεμα χωρις να υοθετουν την φοβικη παθηση, η χωρις να βαζουν ταμπελα στην φοβια τους αν δεν γνωριζουν ακριβως.


κυριε βασιλη

1) πριν γραψεις μια αποψη για καποιον καλο θα ηταν να διαβασεις τι εχει γραψει αυτος και να μην βγαζεις δικα σου συμπερασματα....γιαυτο αν κοιταξεις το ποστ μου θα δεις οτι δεν αναφερω πουθενα οτι εχω κοινωνικη φοβια (με χαρτι γιατρου!).απλα εχω τα ιδια ακριβως συμπτωματα...

2)το αν εχω η δεν εχω ασε να το διακρινει ο γιατρος(παντως μακαρι να μην εχω...δε το θεωρω αξιωμα)

3)εγω εγραψα το δικο μου βιωμα πιστευωντας οτι ειναι καλο να μοιραζομαι αποψεις με ατομα που εχουμε τα ιδια συμπτωματα ακομα και αν δεν εχω παει στο γιατρο να μου δωσει το χαρτι της επισημης κοινωνικης φοβιας

4)πιστευω οτι μια βασικη βοηθεια για αυτον που ζηταει βοηθεια ειναι να δει οτι υπαρχουν και αλλοι σαν αυτον και οτι δεν ειναι μονος...

----------


## Vassilis13

Γεια σας παιδια!
Συγγνωμη αν παρεξηγηθηκα. Δεν ηθελα να γινω κακος με αυτα που εγραψα ουτε να θειξω κανεναν. Ισα ισα που συμφωνω με τον katatonia που λεει οτι δεν ειναι αξιωμα. Ισως εγω δεν εκφραστικα σωστα και ζητω συγνωμη ιδιως απο τους Absolut και katatonia. 
Αυτο που ηθελα να πω ειναι οτι επειδη το post ηταν για κοινωνικη φοβια το να λεει καποιος που εχει (μαλλον)αλλη αγχωδη διαταραχη καποια πραγματα δεν ειναι κακο, αρκει να μην υοθετει οτι ειναι το ιδιο με τον συγγραφεα του post καθως μπορει να τον μπερδεψει. 
Thats all και sorry και παλι αμα ημουν λιγο καπως αλλα και η ψυχολογια της στιγμης πολλες φορες δεν σε βοηθαει να εκφραστεις σωστα. 
Cu guys  :Smile:

----------


## herethere

καλημέρα σε όλους!

έχω και γω προβλήματα κοινωνικής φοβίας περίπου καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια. Έχω κάνει γνωστική ψυχοθεραπεία και ενώ με βοήθησε πολύ σε αρκετά άλλα πράγματα που είχα αποκτήσει λόγω αυτού (ειδικές φοβίες, κατάθλιψη, πανικός κτλ.) δεν μπόρεσε όμως να με βοηθήσει στο θέμα της κοινωνικής φοβίας. Ο λόγος ήταν ότι δεν μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω τις γνωσιακές τεχνικές, ιδίως της απευαισθητοποίησης σε κοινωνικές περιστάσεις, δεν μου ήταν εύκολο να φτιάξω σταδιακά βήματα. Τον τελευταίο καιρό σκέφτομαι να κάνω ομαδική ψυχοθεραπεία κάποιου είδους. Υπάρχει κάποιος που έχει κάνει τέτοιου είδους θεραπεία να μου πει αν τον βοήθησε καθόλου να το ξεπεράσει?

----------


## emilydickinson

γεια σου 
να σου πω την αληθεια δεν εχω κανει ποτε ομαδικη ψυχοθεραπεια παντως εχω ακουσει καλα λογια. Νομιζω πως το γεγονος οτι θα γνωρισεις και αλλα ατομα που σε καταλαβαινουν τα οποια αντιμετοπιζουνε το ιδιο προβλημα θα σε βοηθησει πολυ. Στο καω κατω δν εχεις τιποτ ανα χασεις, που ξερεις μπορει να κανεις και καινουργιες φιλιες

----------


## herethere

βασικά με είχαν προτρέψει και οι 2 ψυχολόγοι που είχα.. είναι λέει ιδανικό για την συγκεκριμένη φοβία. Από την άλλη είναι πάρα πολλά τα είδη θεραπείας και δεν ξέρω τι θα με βοηθήσει πιο πολύ ούτε ξέρω κάποιον ψυχολόγο που είναι ειδικευμένος σε αυτόν τον τομέα και να είναι σίγουρο ότι ξέρει τη δουλειά του και έχει μια στοιχειώδη εμπειρία. Από το internet που κοίταξα βρήκα μόνο ονόματα και διευθύνσεις από κάποιους ελληνικούς συλλόγους και δεν με πολυβοηθάει αυτό.

----------


## emilydickinson

Τι να σου πω δεν ξερω συγκεκριμενους γιατρους, παντως ισως σε καποιο κετρο ψυχικης υγειας εχουν καποιο τετοιο προγραμμα. Παντως οντως ακουγετε ιδανικο για την φοβια σου

----------


## herethere

τουλάχιστον όλο και σε κάτι θα βοηθήσει συν την εμπειρία... thanks!

----------


## Winston_man

herethere γεια σου. Εισαι απο Αθηνα? Αν ναι μπορω να σου προτεινω το κεντρο που πηγαίνω εγω και ειμαι αρκετα ευχαριστημενος.

----------


## herethere

geia sou 

apo athina eimai... exo brei ena kentro alla den eimai sigouros an einai kalo... an mporeis pes mou se poio pas kai an exei omadiki psixotherapeia... thanks  :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by TauKapa_
> Καλησπέρα.
> Ειμαι 24 ετών.
> Πάνε 9 χρόνια από τότε που άρχισαν να με ταλαιπωρούν τα ψυχοσωματικά και να διαλύουν βήμα βήμα τη ζωή μου. 
> Δεν μπορώ να κάτσω σε ένα τραπέζι με έναν άνθρωπο, να μπω σε ένα λεωφορείο, να πάω σε μια υπηρεσία, να πάω να πιω ένα ποτό, να παρουσιάσω μια εργασία στη σχολή μου, να πω δυο κουβέντες με κάποιον χωρίς να αρχίσω να ιδρώνω, να αισθάνομαι ότι πνίγομαι, και να με πέρνει η μπάλα να γίνεται κρίση πανικού με αποπροσανατολισμό, ταχυκαρδία, αίσθηση χαμού, αίσθηση θανάτου.
> 
> Φοβάμαι τους άλλους που με κοιτάνε, φοβάμαι τη γνώμη του συνομιλητή μου για μένα, φοβάμαι συνεχώς μην κάνω κάποια γκάφα και οι άλλοι γελάνε.
> 
> Έκανα 5 χρόνια γνωσιακή ψυχοθεραπεία, που με βοήθησε να καταλάβω το πρόβλημα (τη γενεσιουργο του αιτία) αλλά όχι να το λύσω (να το αποβάλλω από το υποσυνείδητό μου).
> ...


Θεραπεύεται, όπως όλες οι ψυχικές παθήσεις.

Εχω βρεθεί στην κατάσταση που περιγράφεις και σε χειρότερη τολμώ να πω, ωστόσο με 4 χρονη ψυχοθεραπεία, πλέον, δεν το πιστεύω οτι κάποτε είχα κοινωνική φοβία.


Πρέπει με έναν ειδικό να βρείτε την ρίζα του κακού και να το ξεριζώσετε. 

Και φυσικά, να θέλεις.

Αν θέλεις, όλα γίνονται. Καλή τύχη σου εύχομαι !

----------


## Winston_man

> _Originally posted by herethere_
> geia sou 
> 
> apo athina eimai... exo brei ena kentro alla den eimai sigouros an einai kalo... an mporeis pes mou se poio pas kai an exei omadiki psixotherapeia... thanks


Σου δινω την επισημη σελιδα τους που εχει ολα τα στοιχεια. Εκει παω και ειμαι ευχαριστημενος. 

http://www.opc.gr/gr/

----------


## anwnimi

Κι εγώ έχω περάσει κοινωνική φοβία για αρκετά χρόνια (από τα σχολικά) και δεν μπορώ να πω ότι την έχω ξεπεράσει πλήρως.

Κάποια παιδιά είπαν πολύ σημαντικά πράγματα που είναι κλειδιά στην αντιμετώπισή της.



> _originally posted by nisafi_
> Δεν ξέρω αν όντως βοηθάω, δεν ξέρω πού θα πάω παρακάτω, αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι για ανθρώπους που φτάνουν να χάνουν την απόλαυση της ζωής γιατί νιώθουν διαρκώς ανεπαρκείς, μπορεί ένα πρώτο βήμα να είναι να μην απαιτούν από τον εαυτό τους να δώσει λύσεις σε όλα και τώρα, ακόμα και όταν υποφέρουν. Άνθρωποι σαν κι εμάς, που υποφέρουμε πολύ, ξέρουμε πια να είμαστε πολύ ανεκτικοί με τις αδυναμίες και τις ανεπάρκειες των άλλων. Ε, ίσως να μπορούμε να το κάνουμε και με εμάς, έστω για αρχή.





> _originally posted by AlexSheva_
> 2 pragmata:to 1 itan n t xw kala me ton eauto mou(na min psaxnw to teleio ktlp dn prokite n ginei kati tetoio) k to 2 n min pernw toso sovara tous gyrw mou..mou fuge megalo varos..


Και το άλλο σημείο-κλειδί είναι η ομαδική θεραπεία που πρότειναν κάποια παιδιά.
Τέλος, οι ζεστές και αληθινές ανθρώπινες σχέσεις είναι από μόνες τους θεραπευτικές.

Μην απελπίζεστε ότι κάτι δε θεραπεύεται, όσο σοβαρό κι αν είναι. Εφόσον είναι θέμα βραχυκυκλώματος στο μυαλό μας λόγω τραυματικών εμπειριών, τίποτα δεν είναι ανίατο.
Τόσο καιρό μπορεί κάτι να είναι αθεράπευτο γιατί ίσως δεν κοιτάμε προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση ή/και δεν εμένουμε περισσότερο σε αυτή...

----------


## Irrelevant

> _Originally posted by TauKapa_
> Το ότι υποτροπίασα είναι σίγουρο και επειδή έχω περάσει αρκετές φορές την φάση της κατάθλιψης ανέφερα στο γιατρό μου αμέσως τα συμπτωματα και γι αυτό μου ξεκίνησε το effexor εδώ και λίγες μέρες, που ξέρω και ξέρει ότι σε μένα έχει αποτελέσμα θετικό (είχαμε δοκιμάσει και ladose παλιότερα και δεν είχε κάνει τίποτα).
> 
> Την κατάθλιψη την καταφέρνω. Το ξέρω ότι τις άσχημες σκέψεις μου τώρα, θα τις έχω ξεχάσει όταν δράσει το effexor.
> 
> Με την κοινωνική φοβια όμως τι γίνεται? Που δεν έχει σταματήσει να παρουσιάζει συμπτώματα ποτέ? 
> Ο γιατρός μου έδωσε zyprexa. Τίποτα.
> Τώρα μου πρόσθεσε και τα zoloft. Πάλι τίποτα.
> 
> 9 ολόκληρα χρόνια τα ίδια. Ε, μέσα σε αυτήν την κατάσταση που σε κλείνει μέσα στο σπίτι και σε κάνει ανήμπορο, φυσικό είναι να σου χτυπήσει την πόρτα και η κατάθλιψη.


Όχι ότι θέλω να σε \"μπριζώσω\" αλλά η \"μοναξιά\" είναι πολύύύύύύύύ πιο κοινό χαρακτηριστικό της κοινωνίας που ζούμε απ\'ότι μπορείς να φανταστείς. Αλλά για μην γενικολογούμε θα σου πω για εμένα. Εγώ για προσωπικούς λόγους έχω κλειστεί εδώ και μερικά χρόνια σπίτι μου. 3 χρόνια τώρα παιρνώ το 90% της ημέρας μου κλεισμένος μέσα (πέρα από τις σπουδές). Εκεί που σπουδάζω δεν ξέρω σχεδόν κανέναν και ο μόνος λόγος που θα βγω θα είναι για τα βασικά και 1 φορά την βδομάδα μπορεί να βγω με έναν γνωστό μου (όχι φίλο αναγκαστικά) να δούμε καμιά ταινία. Στο πατρικό μου που είμαι τώρα π.χ. έχω μεγάλη παρέα ας το πούμε που γενικώς πέρναγα καλά μαζί τους και τώρα εάν \"κάτσει\" θα βγω και με αυτούς... Το καλοκαίρι ΥΠΕΡΣΠΑΝΙΑ (όλο το καλοκαίρι τους είδα 2 φορές περίπου) - τον χειμώνα (Χριστούγεννα π.χ.) σχετικά συχνά. 

Όμως, τους 11 μήνες του χρόνου και τις 22 από τις 24 ώρες της ημέρας τις περνάω σπίτι μου. Όμως δεν έχω κατάθλιψη και δεν νομίζω να πάθω ποτέ κατάθλιψη *λόγω μοναξιάς*. Όχι επειδή είμαι Σούπερμαν (το άκρως αντίθετο μάλιστα) αλλά επειδή δεν έχω χάσει ελπίδα για το πρόβλημα μου ΚΑΙ επειδή απασχολώ το μυαλό μου με πράγματα που με ενδιαφέρουν και ξεφεύγω τελείως από την μιζέρια μου. Εάν τελικά χάσω ελπίδα, ναι μπορεί να στεναγχωρηθώ ανεπανόρθωτα ή αν κάποιος μου πάρει τα βιβλία μου, τις ταινίες μου, το PC μου, κτλ. Επίσης, σε εμένα βοηθάει οι οικογένεια - ο αδερφός μου και οι γονείς. Είναι καλό να τους έχω κοντά μου (σε αντίθεση με το όταν σπουδάζω). 

Εγώ λοιπόν πριν πάμε σε ψυχοθεραπείες θέλω να ξέρω εάν ασχολήσε με κάτι πέρα από το άγχος σου (είναι FULL-TIME δουλειά - το ξέρω, το έχω περάσει και \'γω). Έχεις οικογένεια μαζί σου; πως τα πάτε; σε βοηθάνε ή σε \"χειροτερεύουν\";

----------


## PostMortem

Γεια σας
Πασχω και εγω απο κοινωνική φοβία απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου αλλα τα τελευταια 1-2 χρονια εχω χειροτερέψει..Βασικά η κατάσταση μου ειναι σαν το τρενακι του λουνα-παρκ..ανεβοκατεβαίνει συνεχώς..Απο την μια κάνω κάποια πράγματα μόνη μου που δεν έκανα στο παρελθόν το οποιο στην αρχή μου έδωσε μια τόνωση στην αυτοπεποίθηση αλλα τωρα το βρίσκω πολύ δύσκολο να βγαίνω μέχρι και απο το σπίτι. Εχω γνωρίσει καποιους ανθρώπους στην σχολή και προσπαθώ οσο το δυνατόν να βγαίνω κ για κανα καφέ αλλα κατα 90% ειμαι αγχωμένη και δεν απολαμβάνω την βόλτα, επίσης σκέφτομαι συνεχώς οτι δεν με συμπαθούν και οτι αυτα που λεω κ οπως τα λέω με κάνουν ρεζίλι, όλη αυτη η κατάσταση εχει κ ασχημο αντίκτυπο στην επίδοση μου στα μαθήματα..Θα ήθελα αν κάποιος θέλει να ανταλάξουμε msn να μιλάμε(κάποιος ομοιοπαθής εννοω) γιατι νιώθω οτι οι γύρω μου δν μπορουν να καταλαβουν τι περναω..(Το εχω πει σε μια κοπέλα)

Υ.Γ..Τους τελευταίους μήνες εχω αναπτύξει και πρόβλημα με τον υπνο λόγω του άγχους.

----------


## melene

γεια!λες οτι το εχεις απο τοτε που θυμασαι τον εαυτο σου..προφανως δεν ειναι μια κατασταση που σε ευχαριστει..τι κανεις για να το αντιμετωπισεις?

----------


## PostMortem

Προσπαθώ να πιέζω τον εαυτό μου να συμμετέχω σε κοινωνικές καταστάσεις..Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω..Απλα δεν νιώθω οτι αλλάζει κατι..βουλιάζω ολο και περισσοτερο

----------


## melene

ο ψυχολογος σαν ιδεα πως σου φαινεται?

----------


## PostMortem

Δεν θα μπορούσα να παω με τιποτα..λόγω αγχους..εκτος αυτου δεν θελω να το μαθουν οι γονεις μου ουτε να τους βαλω σε εξοδα γιατι τους ειμαι ηδη βαρος..(τουλαχιστον ετσι λεει η μητερα μου)

----------


## giota

λέει η μητέρα σου ότι είσαι βάρος;εγώ καταστρώνω στρατηγικό σχέδιο μπας και πείσω τον γιό μου να πάει να μιλήσει σε ψυχολόγο.Εξ \'αλλου υπάρχουν κέντρα ψυχικής υγειινής που πας δωρεάν.

----------


## PostMortem

Ναι αυτο λέει αλλα οχι λογω της φοβίας..Δεν το ξέρουν οι γονείς μου. Πιστεύω οτι αν ειναι να παει καποιος σε ψυχολόγο πρεπει να το θέλει ο ιδιος..δν γίνεται να τον \"πείσεις\"

----------


## melene

και εσυ απο τη στιγμη που συνειδητοποιεις οτι δεν εισαι καλα,δεν εισαι διατεθιμενη να κανεις ο,τι χρειαστει?πως μπορεις και απορριπτεις ετσι κατι το οποιο εχει βοηθησει τοσο κοσμο?
δεν προσπαθω να σε πεισω προσπαθω να καταλαβω τη λογικη σου..ετσι ελεγα και εγω για τα αντικαταθλιπτικα και ημουν κατηγορηματικη στο οτι δεν προκειται να τα παρω μολις ομως ειδα τα σκουρα ετρεξα σε αυτα και ξερεις τι?αυτο που εκραζα τοσα χρονια ειναι μεγαλο μερος της σωτηριας μου και βεβαια μαζι και ο ψυχολογος...
τι σκεφτεσαι να κανεις?

----------


## Winston_man

Dark_corner γεια σου-καλως ηρθες. Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα. Πασχω πανω απο 10 χρονια απο ολο αυτο σε μεγαλο βαθμο και δεν μπορω να λειτουργησω κοινωνικα. Θα σε συμβουλευα να μην εισαι τοσο αρνητικη οσον αφορα καποιον ειδικο. Και εννοω ψυχιατρο οχι ψυχολογο. Αυτο γιατι ισως να εχεις αναγκη μια φαρμακευτικη αγωγή η οποία μπορει να σε κάνει να αισθανθεις καπως καλυτερα. Και σου φερνω ως παραδειγμα εμενα που πριν παρω τα ΣΩΣΤΑ φαρμακα ημουν αρκετα χειροτερα δεν μπορουσα να κανω ούτε τα βασικά. Οχι οτι τωρα θεραπευτικα αλλα ειμαι καλυτερα αισθητα. Σου στελνω με u2u το μσν μου αν ειναι να τα πουμε και \"ζωντανα\".  :Smile:

----------


## gus1973

Είχα αναφερθεί σε προηγούμενο μου post στο άγχος μου λόγο συμμετοχής σε βάπτιση. Τελικά τα πράγματα πήγαν πολύ καλύτερα απ\' ότι τα περίμενα. Με τη βοήθεια της ψυχοθεραπείας κατάφερα να... οργανώσω στρατηγικές για την αντιμετώπιση της κατάστασης  :Smile: . Άγχος υπήρχε... αρκετό θα έλεγα... αλλά ξεπεράστηκε εύκολα. Όλα τα λεφτά η ανακούφιση μετά το πέρας της τελετής που συνοδεύτηκε με μερικά ποτήρια μπύρας  :Smile:  

Η επόμενη δοκιμασία είναι η \"επίσημη παράσταση\", το \"ντέρμπυ\" θα έλεγα (μέχρι το επόμενο φυσικά). Το παραπάνω ήταν κάτι σαν προπόνηση. Σε ένα μήνα από τώρα καλούμαι να παρουσιάσω εργασία μπροστά σε πολλά άτομα (υποθέτω). Αν και πιστεύω ότι θα τα πάω καλά, ότι θα είμαι άψογα προετοιμασμένος, τα πόδια μου έχουν αρχίσει να κόβονται στη σκέψη της περίπτωσης και μόνο.
Ήδη ο ύπνος έχει αρχίσει να διαταράσσεται και η μέρα μου συνοδεύεται από νευρικότητα και άγχος. Προσπαθώ να το δουλέψω μέσα από την ψυχοθεραπεία αλλά το άγχος κυριαρχεί. 

Ένα από τα θέματα που με προβληματίζει περισσότερο είναι ότι η παρουσίαση θα γίνει σε άλλη πόλη. Αυτό προϋποθέτει ταξίδι από την προηγούμενη μέρα. Φρόντισα βέβαια να κλείσω αεροπορικό εισιτήριο ώστε να μειώσω την αγωνία που ενδεχομένως να δημιουργούνταν κατά το πολύωρο ταξίδι. 

Ένα δεύτερο θέμα είναι το γεγονός ότι παρουσιάζω δεύτερος και η αναμονή πάντα ενισχύει το άγχος μου. Πάντως το θετικό της υπόθεσης είναι ότι θα είμαι δεύτερος και όχι δέκατος πέμπτος  :Smile:   :Smile: 


Το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα είμαι εκεί για να παλέψω... όμως το σκέφτομαι σχεδόν όλη τη μέρα... ψάχνω τρόπους να αποφορτιστώ, να το βγάλω από μέσα μου...

----------


## velout

gus αμα εχεις τοσο αγχος παρε ενα αγχολυτικο χαπακι θα σε ηρεμησει ή πιες κανενα ποτηρι κρασι.Το χω δοκιμασει και πιανει.Επισης μπορεις να παρεις βαλεριανα που ναι και φυτικο αγχολυτικο

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by gus1973_
> Είχα αναφερθεί σε προηγούμενο μου post στο άγχος μου λόγο συμμετοχής σε βάπτιση. Τελικά τα πράγματα πήγαν πολύ καλύτερα απ\' ότι τα περίμενα. Με τη βοήθεια της ψυχοθεραπείας κατάφερα να... οργανώσω στρατηγικές για την αντιμετώπιση της κατάστασης . Άγχος υπήρχε... αρκετό θα έλεγα... αλλά ξεπεράστηκε εύκολα. Όλα τα λεφτά η ανακούφιση μετά το πέρας της τελετής που συνοδεύτηκε με μερικά ποτήρια μπύρας  
> 
> Η επόμενη δοκιμασία είναι η \"επίσημη παράσταση\", το \"ντέρμπυ\" θα έλεγα (μέχρι το επόμενο φυσικά). Το παραπάνω ήταν κάτι σαν προπόνηση. Σε ένα μήνα από τώρα καλούμαι να παρουσιάσω εργασία μπροστά σε πολλά άτομα (υποθέτω). Αν και πιστεύω ότι θα τα πάω καλά, ότι θα είμαι άψογα προετοιμασμένος, τα πόδια μου έχουν αρχίσει να κόβονται στη σκέψη της περίπτωσης και μόνο.
> Ήδη ο ύπνος έχει αρχίσει να διαταράσσεται και η μέρα μου συνοδεύεται από νευρικότητα και άγχος. Προσπαθώ να το δουλέψω μέσα από την ψυχοθεραπεία αλλά το άγχος κυριαρχεί. 
> 
> Ένα από τα θέματα που με προβληματίζει περισσότερο είναι ότι η παρουσίαση θα γίνει σε άλλη πόλη. Αυτό προϋποθέτει ταξίδι από την προηγούμενη μέρα. Φρόντισα βέβαια να κλείσω αεροπορικό εισιτήριο ώστε να μειώσω την αγωνία που ενδεχομένως να δημιουργούνταν κατά το πολύωρο ταξίδι. 
> 
> Ένα δεύτερο θέμα είναι το γεγονός ότι παρουσιάζω δεύτερος και η αναμονή πάντα ενισχύει το άγχος μου. Πάντως το θετικό της υπόθεσης είναι ότι θα είμαι δεύτερος και όχι δέκατος πέμπτος  
> ...


\"Η επόμενη δοκιμασία\".
Στέκομαι στις λέξεις που χρησιμοποιείς.
Μου είναι γνώριμες.

Κι εγώ βίωνα μια παρουσίαση σε κοινωνικό γεγονός ( γάμο) ή παρουσίαση σε άλλα άτομα, σαν τη μέγιστη έκθεση και φυσικά, σαν μια δοκιμασία.

Οταν βρισκόμουν υπο το αλλότριο βλέμμα,
αυτό το βλέμμα ασκούσε τεράστια επιρροή πάνω μου και έχανα τα αυγά και τα πασχάλια.

Εκείνη τη στιγμή, μεταμορφωνόμουν σε ένα μικρό, αδύναμο, φοβισμένο παιδί που έτρεμε, πώς θα φανεί, πώς θα ακουστεί, πώς θα κριθεί.

Μάλιστα είχα ονομάσει αυτήν την διαδικασία σαν \"ανάδυση στην επιφάνεια κομματιών κατακερματισμένης παιδικότητας\".

Αγαπητέ φίλε, νομίζω οτι αυτό που προσωπικά με βοήθησε, πέρα απο την συνεχή έκθεση, με όλον τον αγώνα που αυτό συνεπάγεται, ήταν 
α. το να δουλέψω τα συναισθηματικά κατάλλοιπα παιδικότητας, τις αντιλήψεις που παγιώθηκαν πάνω σε αυτά, το να μεγαλώσω το παιδί μέσα μου και να νιώσω συνοχή μαζί του αντί κατακερματισμό.
β. Το να ενισχύσω την όλη αυτογνωσία και αυτοπεποίθησή μου, πράγμα που με έκανε να εξαρτώμαι λιγότερο απο καθρέπτες, δηλαδή απο την εικόνα που σχηματίζουν οι άλλοι για εμένα.

Σου εύχομαι ηρεμία, ψυχραιμία, ενασχόληση με άλλα πράγματα για να αποσπάς το μυαλό σου μέχρι τότε και τέλος, να λες οτι, θα τα καταφέρεις, τα πρώτα λεπτά είναι παντα τα δύσκολα.
Μετά θα απορροφηθείς κι εσύ ο ίδιος απο τα λόγια σου και θα το υποστηρίξεις μια χαρά.

Α! Και μην σκας για το τι θα σκεφτούν οι άλλοι εκείνη την ώρα, γιατί οι υποθέσεις που μάλλον θα κάνεις είναι πιότερο προιον του φόβου σου παρά ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα.

----------


## gus1973

Velout ήδη ψάχνω κάποιες «τεχνικές» οι οποίες ενδέχεται να με βοηθήσουν τόσο την παραμονή αλλά κυρίως τις τελευταίες στιγμές πριν την έκθεση. Από βαλεριάνα άλλο τίποτα. Έχω αδειάσει αρκετά κουτιά έως τώρα και συνεχίζω ακάθεκτος. Εννοείται ότι θα έχω μαζί μου προμήθειες. Όσον αφορά το αγχολυτικό δεν ξέρω αν θα το χρειαστώ. Δεν ξέρω αν σκέφτομαι σωστά, αλλά δεν θα ήθελα να συνδυάσω την επιτυχή κατάληξη της παρουσίασης με ένα χάπι. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα είναι καλύτερο για την αυτοπεποίθηση μου αν καταφέρω να φέρω εις πέρας τη «δοκιμασία» χωρίς φαρμακευτική υποστήριξη…


Όπως τα λες weird… νιώθω σαν «ένα μικρό αδύναμο, φοβισμένο παιδί που τρέμει πως θα φανεί, πως θα ακουστεί, πως θα κριθεί». Δυστυχώς τα τελευταία τέσσερα χρόνια έχω αποφύγει την έκθεση σε παρόμοιες καταστάσεις (παρουσιάσεις κυρίως) αν και μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία. Μπορώ να πω ότι «την έκανα με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια». 


Νομίζω ότι αντιλαμβάνομαι αυτό που λες περί κατακερματισμού της παιδικότητας και προσπάθειας για συνοχής αυτής. Η ενίσχυση της αυτογνωσίας, της διαλυμένης αυτοπεποίθησης μου, η εξερεύνηση και ο ανασχηματισμός των παγιωμένων αντιλήψεων αποτελούν το κλειδί, την ουσία. Συγχρόνως, αποτελούν θέματα που θέλουν χρόνο και προσπάθεια. Είμαι ένα χρόνο στην ψυχοθεραπεία και ήδη νιώθω ευεργετημένος από τη διαδικασία και ευγνώμων απέναντι στους ανθρώπους που με έπεισαν να ακολουθήσω αυτόν τον ενδιαφέρον δρόμο. Αν και οι αλλαγές έχουν ήδη αρχίσει να κάνουν την εμφάνιση τους η μειωμένη αυτοπεποίθηση μου και η ανάγκη για αποδοχή αποτελούν θέματα πάνω στα οποία πρέπει να δουλέψω ακόμη περισσότερο. 


Προσπαθώ όπως μου λες να μην το σκέφτομαι αλλά μάταια (τουλάχιστον έως τώρα). Νιώθω τρόμο και άγχος. Το θετικό είναι μέσα σε όλα τα άλλα οραματίζομαι και τα λεπτά που θα ακολουθήσουν τις πρώτες δύσκολες στιγμές. Βλέπω τον εαυτό μου να έχει καταφέρει να περάσει τα πρώτα δύσκολα λεπτά και να έχει ροή στην ομιλία του υποστηρίζοντας τη θέση του…


Δεν ξέρω… μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά. Μακάρι να πάψει να με απασχολεί, να ηρεμήσω και να ασχοληθώ μετά από ένα μήνα όταν θα φτάσει η στιγμή…

----------


## Winston_man

Οταν εχεις να κανεις κατι που προκαλει αγχος ειναι πολυ δυσκολο εως αδυνατο να μην το σκεφτεσαι - το λεω απο την εμπειρια μου. Η αναμονη ειναι χειροτερη και απο το γεγονος που εχεις να κανεις. Σε τσακιζει πολλες φορες.

----------


## melene

η αναμονη τωρα που το σκεφτομαι τα μεγενθυνει ολα!εχεις αγχος,λαχταρα..η αναμονη για τις διακοπες σου δινει τοση χαρα,εγω(πριν τις κρισεις) πιο πολυ απολαμβανα την αναμονη για τις διακοπες παρα αυτες.την τριτη παλι εχω ενα ραντεβου με μια πολυ σπουδαι γυναικα, μια βδομαδα τωρα λοιπον δεν εχω αφησει νυχι για νυχι..σκεφτομαι οτι θα παω εκει και θα σωριαστω κατω αναισθητη...τι ειναι αυτο που κανει την αναμονη τοσο ιδιαιτερη?μηπως το αγνωστο?μηπως το οτι εχουμε ξεχασει να ζουμε το παρον μας?

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by gus1973_
> Velout ήδη ψάχνω κάποιες «τεχνικές» οι οποίες ενδέχεται να με βοηθήσουν τόσο την παραμονή αλλά κυρίως τις τελευταίες στιγμές πριν την έκθεση. Από βαλεριάνα άλλο τίποτα. Έχω αδειάσει αρκετά κουτιά έως τώρα και συνεχίζω ακάθεκτος. Εννοείται ότι θα έχω μαζί μου προμήθειες. Όσον αφορά το αγχολυτικό δεν ξέρω αν θα το χρειαστώ. Δεν ξέρω αν σκέφτομαι σωστά, αλλά δεν θα ήθελα να συνδυάσω την επιτυχή κατάληξη της παρουσίασης με ένα χάπι. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα είναι καλύτερο για την αυτοπεποίθηση μου αν καταφέρω να φέρω εις πέρας τη «δοκιμασία» χωρίς φαρμακευτική υποστήριξη…
> 
> 
> Όπως τα λες weird… νιώθω σαν «ένα μικρό αδύναμο, φοβισμένο παιδί που τρέμει πως θα φανεί, πως θα ακουστεί, πως θα κριθεί». Δυστυχώς τα τελευταία τέσσερα χρόνια έχω αποφύγει την έκθεση σε παρόμοιες καταστάσεις (παρουσιάσεις κυρίως) αν και μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία. Μπορώ να πω ότι «την έκανα με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια». 
> 
> 
> Νομίζω ότι αντιλαμβάνομαι αυτό που λες περί κατακερματισμού της παιδικότητας και προσπάθειας για συνοχής αυτής. Η ενίσχυση της αυτογνωσίας, της διαλυμένης αυτοπεποίθησης μου, η εξερεύνηση και ο ανασχηματισμός των παγιωμένων αντιλήψεων αποτελούν το κλειδί, την ουσία. Συγχρόνως, αποτελούν θέματα που θέλουν χρόνο και προσπάθεια. Είμαι ένα χρόνο στην ψυχοθεραπεία και ήδη νιώθω ευεργετημένος από τη διαδικασία και ευγνώμων απέναντι στους ανθρώπους που με έπεισαν να ακολουθήσω αυτόν τον ενδιαφέρον δρόμο. Αν και οι αλλαγές έχουν ήδη αρχίσει να κάνουν την εμφάνιση τους η μειωμένη αυτοπεποίθηση μου και η ανάγκη για αποδοχή αποτελούν θέματα πάνω στα οποία πρέπει να δουλέψω ακόμη περισσότερο. 
> 
> ...



Gus,
χαίρομαι πολύ γιατί ακούω έναν άνθρωπο αρκετά δουλεμένο.
Ξέρεις, μια μέρα, έφτασε για μένα η στιγμή που, χωρίς να με τεστάρω, ήξερα πια οτι το ειχα αφήσει πίσω μου! Και ξαναλέω, χωρίς να με τεστάρω....
ήταν απίστευτο μα η φοβία μου ήταν πια... περιττή!
Όλα αυτά μετά απο χρόνια σκληρής δουλειάς.
Μέχρι τότε, απλά ακολουθούσα τον κανόνα της έκθεσης.
Δύσκολο αλλά βοηθητικό το να εκτίθεσαι.

Προσπάθησε να οραματίζεσαι θετικά εκείνη τη στιγμή.
Δηλ, συρρίκνωσε το αγχωτικό σκέλος ( πρώτα λεπτά) και εστίαζε στο θετικό σκέλος ( ανταπεξέρχεσαι δίχως πρόβλημα εν συνεχεία).

Κι όλα θα πάνε καλά!
υγ. τεχνικες αναπνοής, μυοχαλαρωτικό μασαζ όλη αυτή την περίοδο, πολύ σωστή διατροφή ( φρόντισε να προσλαμβάνεις μαγνήσιο και σύπμλεγμα των βιταμινών β!) θα σε βοηθήσουν στην αυτορύθμιση του άγχους σου.

Και τις βαλεριάνες με μέτρο ε?
Κάθε δυο μήνες, κάνε διακοπή.

Καλή επιτυχία με όλα αυτά  :Smile:

----------


## Winston_man

Η εκθεση ομως ειναι πολυ επιπονη ωρες ωρες και δεν αντεχεται.... Τι κανουμε σε αυτες τις περιπτώσεις?

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> Η εκθεση ομως ειναι πολυ επιπονη ωρες ωρες και δεν αντεχεται.... Τι κανουμε σε αυτες τις περιπτώσεις?


Προσωπικά, πιεζόμουν μέχρι αηδίας.
Δεν υπήρχε δεν μπορώ μόνο δεν θέλω.

----------


## gus1973

Winston man όντως είναι δύσκολο να μην σκέφτομαι και να μην προσμένω (!) το άγχος μου. Η αναμονή δε είναι αυτό που σκέφτομαι περισσότερο και από τη στιγμή της έκθεσης. Κατά την έκθεση είμαι στο χορό και θα χορέψω. Όπως και η weird έτσι και εγώ πιέζομαι και θα το καταφέρω αλλά η αναμονή; 

Όσον αφορά εμένα melene ένα από τα πράγματα που πρέπει να δουλέψω είναι το να «ζω το παρόν». Έχω μια ξεχωριστή ικανότητα : ) στο να φτιάχνω σενάρια και να αναμασώ το τι μπορεί να συμβεί, το πώς θα είμαι και το πώς θα ανταπεξέλθω, αλλά κυρίως πως θα δουν οι άλλοι την όλη μου παρουσία (ανάγκη για αποδοχή ; ) . Ο φόβος για το άγνωστο με συνοδεύει εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια …

Να σκεφτείς ότι θέλω να μάθω ακόμη και τη διαρρύθμιση του χώρου στον οποίο θα γίνει η παρουσίαση. Πως θα είναι, που θα στέκομαι, πόσα άτομα χωρά και πόσα είναι πιθανόν να είναι εκεί... : ) . Ήδη έχω αρχίσει τηλεφωνήματα σε άτομα που έχουν κάνει ήδη την παρουσίαση τους : )

----------


## PostMortem

Καλησπερα
Η βαλεριανα κανει τιποτα για το αγχος? Η καποιο αλλο φυτικο προιον?

----------


## badboy

παιδια η αποψη μου ειναι η εξης
η κοινωνικη φοβια η οπως αλλιως λεγεται οπως μου εχουν πει γιατροι και καθηγητες , φερνει καταθλιψη η και η καταθλιψη φερνει κοινωνικη φοβια...μια καθηγητρια μου ειπε δεν ξερουμε απο τι προερχεται...εννοει την οργανικη αιτια...ειναι σαν την πιεση....
εγω παλια ελεγα θα σκεφτω ετσι και θα την νικησω...αν πηγαινα καλυτερα χαιρομουν αν πηγαινα χειροτερα γινομουν χαλια...θα βγω εξω και θα προσπαθησω....
ολη αυτη η διαδικασια συντηρουσε τον κυκλο του ψυχαναγκασμου..και το μονο που εκανε ηταν να με κανει χειροτερα ενωνομιζα οτι με κανει καλυτερα.οταν απο τους ελαχιστους που κανουν ψυχοθεραπεια σωστη στην ελλαδα μου ειπε οτι δεν ειναι βλακεια αυτα που σκεφτεσαι ουτε εισαι αδυναμος...δεν τον πιστεψα...οταν ομως μου εξηγησε οτι ειναι μια τρελλη συνηθεια,να ψαχνω να βρω τι ειναι και να φοβαμαι, και να ψαχνω κτλπ...το καταλαβα.
ΔΕΝ ΦΕΥΓΕΙ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟ. ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗΣ ΔΥΝΑΜΗΣ Η ΑΔΥΝΑΜΙΑΣ.
ΟΠΟΙΟΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ TV ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΑΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΒΛΑΚΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΠΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΟΒΟΣ και τρελλη συνηθεια, ΟΠΟΙΟΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΜΕ ΕΣΑΣ ΜΕ ΕΜΑΣ ΚΤΛΠ.
ΔΕΝ ΛΥΝΕΤΑΙ.....ΞΕΧΝΙΕΤΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ....
ΑΥΤΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ TV ΠΟΥ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΤΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ?
ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΞΕΧΑΣΕΙ....ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ ΤΡΟΜΟΣ....ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΛΕΠΤΟ ΝΑ ΟΤΥ ΦΥΓΕΙ...
Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΙΑ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ ΕΠΩΔΥΝΟΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΛΛΙΕΡΓΗΘΕΙ.
ΕΠΟΜΕΝΩΣ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΓΙΑ 1 ΛΕΠΤΟ....ΕΝΩ ΟΣΟΙ ΤΟ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ?
Ο ΜΗΧΑΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ.....

ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΤΡΩΕΙ ΤΗ ΖΩΗΗ ΚΑΙ ΨΑΧΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΒΡΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΑΣ ΤΡΩΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΛΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΛΛΙΕΡΓΗΘΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΤΥΧΕ.ΚΑΛΛΙΕΡΓΕΙΤΕ...ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ....ΣΑΝ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΣΥΝΗΘΕΙΑ.
ΣΑΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΠΝΙΣΜΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΟ ΤΡΟΜΑΚΤΙΚΟ. 
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΤΡΟΜΕΡΗ ΣΥΝΗΘΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΜΙΑ ΑΚΡΗ.ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΦΕΥΓΩ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΟ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΒΗΜΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ.


ΕΜΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΛΥΤΙΚΟ ΜΕ ΕΣΩΣΕ....
ΔΕΝ ΦΕΥΓΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΩ......
ΟΤΑΝ ΠΙΝΕΙΣ ΑΓΧΟΛΥΤΙΚΟ ΞΕΧΝΙΕΣΑΙ...ΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ Ο ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΑΠΛΑ...ΤΥΡΑΝΙΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΑΙ ΟΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ...
ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΝΑΤΗ ΣΥΝΗΘΕΙΑ...ειναι αγχος.
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΝΑ ΠΛΑΚΩΘΕΙΤΕ ΣΤΑ ΑΓΧΟΛΥΤΙΚΑ
ΝΑ ΠΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΗΣΕΤΕ...ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΤΕ ΟΣΟ ΤΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ.
ΜΗΝ ΒΑΖΕΤΕ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΘΑ ΠΑΩ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ....ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ...
ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ ΟΜΩΣ....ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ  :Smile:  

ΔΕΝ ΛΕΩ..ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΕΣ ΑΛΛΩΝ....ΑΠΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΔΙΑΠΑΙΔΑΓΩΓΗΣΗ...ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ...ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΛΗΡΟΝΟΜΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ...
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΩΡΑ Η ΩΡΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΡΕΙΤΕ...ΤΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ? ΘΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΤΕ ΠΙΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΤΕ?
Η ΘΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙ Η ΣΥΝΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΒΡΗΚΑΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΙΑ?
ΕΓΩ ΤΡΕΛΕΝΟΜΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΟΥΣΕ...
ΜΕΤΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΞΕΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΑ , ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΤΟΜΟΥΝ ΟΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ, ΚΑΙ Ο ΦΟΒΟΣ ΓΙΝΟΤΑΝ ΟΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΚΡΟΤΕΡΟΣ ΕΙΔΑ ΟΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΕΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΩ...ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΓΙΝΟΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΑ..ΜΕΤΑ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ Α ΤΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΜΕΡΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΓΩΝΙΩΝ...ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΠΟΙΟς ΕΦΤΑΙΓΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ.....ΑΝ ΟΜΩς ΔΕΝ ΞΕΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΤΕ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΙΑ..
ΑΝΑΒΑΛΛΕΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΙΑ...ΟΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΨΥΧΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΜΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ.ΣΥΝΗΘΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΣΕ...ΑΝΑΒΑΛΕΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΠΙΕΙΤΕ ΑΓΧΟΛΥΤΙΚΟ..ΒΓΕΙΤΕ...ΟΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΕΙΤΕ ΜΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ....ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΤΕ ΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΙ....

σας μιλαει καποιος που δεν εβγαινε απο το σπιτι και τωρα δεν μενει καθολου σπιτι.

----------


## badboy

> _Originally posted by Absolut_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Vassilis13_
> Hello σε ολους! Καταρχας θα ηθελα να ζητησω απο μερικους αν γινεται να μην αναφερουν οτι εχουν κοινωνικη φοβια αν οντως δεν εχουν ( τουλαχιστον οπως συμπερενεται απο τα λεγομενα τους π.χ. *Absolut*, *katatonia* ) γιατι προκαλουν συγχηση σε αυτον που το εχει και ζηταει μια βοηθεια. Ας πουν την αποψη τους για το θεμα χωρις να υοθετουν την φοβικη παθηση, η χωρις να βαζουν ταμπελα στην φοβια τους αν δεν γνωριζουν ακριβως.
> 
> 
> ...


ΞΕΧΑΣΤΗΚΕΣ.....Η ΛΥΣΗ.ΚΑΙ Η ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ.
ΤΟ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΑΔΙΟ.....ΜΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΤΩ....
ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ- ΔΕΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΠΑΚΙ...ΤΟ ΑΦΗΝΩ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ.ΘΕΛΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΡΘΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙ.....
ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΥΜΟΜΟΥΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΑΠΑΚΙ.ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ 6-7 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΡΚΕΤΟ.ΟΧΙ ΟΜΩς ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ.

----------


## badboy

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by TauKapa_
> Καλησπέρα.
> Ειμαι 24 ετών.
> Πάνε 9 χρόνια από τότε που άρχισαν να με ταλαιπωρούν τα ψυχοσωματικά και να διαλύουν βήμα βήμα τη ζωή μου. 
> ...


η αποψη μου ειναι εντελως αντιθετη.
φιλε μου βρηκες την αιτια.5 χρονια προσπαθησες.
εγω1 χρονο προσπαθησα και δεν την βρηκα...ευτυχως....
αντι για καλυτερα εγινα χειροτερα.
μετα αρχισα να ξεχναω...να ασχολουμε με αλλα πραγματα εκτος απο τον εαυτο μου και το μυαλο μου.....
αρχισα να εχω ενδιαφεροντα......περασε καιρος και ενιωθα καλυτερα..σιγα σιγα ξεθολωσα και πραγματα που τα ειχα ακουσει 3-4 φορες τα καταλαβα....ενα χρονο προσπαθουσα και δεν τα καταλαβαινα...
οταν τα καταλαβα λεω...αααααα αυτο ειναι.....και ενιωσα ωραια.
ομως αυτο που με εκανε καλα δεν ηταν το οτι βρηκα την αιτια...αλλα το οτι ξεχαστηκα και προσπαθουσα ολο και λιγοτερο να την βρω.
με λιγα λογια ημουν στον κυκλο και εκανα κυκλους.
θεωρουσα πως αυτος ειναι ο τροπος να βρω την ακρη να κανω κυκλους.οταν ξεχαστηκα αρχισα να μην θυμαμαι την διαδρομη και να ξεφευγω απο τον κυκλο. ο μονος τροπος για να γινει αυτο ηταν να μην τον θυμαμαι.....να μην θυμαμαι τον δρομο....

οταν σου χαλασει η tv την πας και στην φτιαχνουν.
τι σε νοιαζει? πως την εφτιαξε? τι ηταν αυτο που εφταιγε?
ωραια κατσε μονος σου και ψαξε να βρεις τι εχει.μπες στο ιντερνετ και ψαξε...ψαξε...ενα μηνα..δυο μηνες..τρεις...τεσσερις...χαλ ασε τη μιση σου μερα εκει...ολο το σαββατοκυριακο....μετα απο 6 μηνες βρισκεις οτι το προβλημα ηταν σε μια αντισταση.οπα λες..να το... το βρηκαμε.
φταιει η αντισταση.χμμμμ εχεις δυο επιλογες
1) λες γιατι χαλασε? μηπως εφταιγα εγω? μηπως εκανα κατι λαθος στη χρηση? να παω να παρω μια καινουρια να την αντικαταστησω? η να ψαξω ποια μπορει να ειναι η πιθανη αιτια που καηκε? ετσι ωστε να ξερω την επομενη φορα?
καθομαι και ψαχνω διαβαζω βιβλια στο ιντερνετ..χαμος τρωω ενα χρονο και βρισκω διαφορες πιθανες αιτιες...χμμ
τωρα? τι κανω? ποια απο ολες ειναι?για να πιασω την πρωτη....ναι αλλα οι αλλοι λενε τη δευτερη....σε αλλους ομως δεν καηκε....
αποτελεσμα...κανω διατριβη πανω στην αντισταση και στισ πιθανες αιτιες...
τρωω χρονια απο τη ζωη μου για μια κολοαντισταση του κολου που κανει ενα λεπτο.μαθαινω μαθαινω και τελικα ουτε τηλεοραση βλεπω και τρωω τη ζωη μου ψαχνοντας...
και λεω..γιατι ρε γαμωτο δεν εχω τηλεοραση?γιατι δεν ζω πια?περναω χαλια?

ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ
γιατι εχω χαθει μεσα σε ενα μηχανισμο που μπηκα απο την αρχη ,που χαλασε, μεσα σε ενα (ψυχαναγκασμο_..και ο μονος τροπος να σταματησει ειναι να κανω αλλα πραγματα....να τρεχ ολη μερα στους δρομουν να την ξεχασω...αλλα δεν γινεται δεν μπορω πρεπει να ψαξω εχω συνηθισει...και ψαχνω και ψαχνω......

ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ
1)Η ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ --&gt;γιατι χαλασε τηλεοραση?
(ειναι η αιτια (ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ )που χαλασα τη ζωη μου) 

Β_Η ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ-----&gt;ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΣΕ ΚΟΣΜΟ?ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ?
(ειναι η αιτια ( ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ )που χαλασα τη ζωη μου)

ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ
1) ΓΙΑΤΙ ΧΑΛΑΝΕ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ...ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΩΡΑ?ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ...ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΓΥΡΩ

Β)ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ. ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ...
ΤΑ ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΓΧΟΣ.ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΠΕΡΝΑΝΕ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ...ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΡΝΑΝΕ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΓΧΩΝΕΤΑΙ...ΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ...ΟΤΑΝ ΑΓΧΩΝΟΜΑΙ ΑΝΕΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΑΔΡΕΝΑΛΙΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΧΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΠΑΣΜΟΥΣ...Ο ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ ΕΚΡΙΝΕΙ ΟΥΣΙΕΣ.....
ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΧΩΝΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΟΠΩς ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ.ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΦΕΥΓΟΥΝ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ..ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ...ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΦΗΒΕΙΑ....ΓΙΑ ΡΩΤΑ...ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΕΣ
------------------------------------------------------
ΠΑΡΟΝ
ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ
1)ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΧΑΛΙΑ?
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΨΑΧΝΩ ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΤΙ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ...-...ΤΑ ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΓΧΟΣ. ΑΠΛΑ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΕΙ Ο ΕΓΚΕΑΦΑΛΟΣ...ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΑΕΙ...ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ...ΠΕΦΤΩ ΣΕ ΚΥΚΛΟΥΣ.
ΑΡΧΙΣΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΦΗΒΕΙΑ....ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΜΕΙΝΕ ΕΚΕΙ..ΣΤΗΝ ΕΦΗΒΕΙΑ ΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟς ΜΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΕ...ΦΙΛΕ...Η ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΑ...ΣΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ ΤΟΤΕ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΠΕΦΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΓΙΔΑ....ΘΑ ΕΒΛΕΠΑ ΠΩΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.....ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΠΕΡΝΑΝΕ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΧΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ.
ΤΩΡΑ ΟΜΩς ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΟΝ.....ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΘΗΚΕ ΤΟΤΕ ΗΤΑΝΑ ΠΛΑ ΜΙΑ ΣΚΕΨΗ...ΤΩΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ....ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΣΜΟΣ...ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΕΘΙΣΜΟΣ...ΠΩς ΒΟΗΘΑΩ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ???ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΤΩ.ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΛΥΣΩ....
ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ ΑΥΤΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ....ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΛΥΣΩ ΨΑΧΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΙΑ....ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΛΥΝΕΤΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ...
ΤΑ ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.Η ΕΥΡΕΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΙΤΙΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΛΥΣΕΙ.Η ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗ ΦΟΒΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΑ, ΣΥΝΗΘΕΙΑ!!!

2)ΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗ ΦΟΒΙΑ??
ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΘΗΚΕ ΕΝΑΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΝΗΘΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΨΑΧΝΩ ΤΙ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΥΚΛΟΥΣ.ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΙΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΜΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΣΜΟ....
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΟΡΑΤΟΣ....ΜΟΝΟ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΝΕΠΕΙΕΣ....ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ.

3)ΤΙ ΕΦΤΑΙΞΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΘΗΚΕ Ο ΜΗΧΑΝΙΣΜΟΣ?

(ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ)
ΑΠ: MIA ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΚΟΣΤΙΖΕΙ 1 ΛΕΠΤΟ.

(ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ)
ΜΙΑ ΣΚΕΨΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ 
--------------------------------------------------------------

ΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΗΚΕ Η ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ?/ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ Η ΣΚΕΨΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ?

ΑΠ: ΣΥΜΝΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΕΙΣ...
ΑΠ: ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ....

ΑΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΕΛΙΩΣΩ.....ΘΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ....ΜΠΗΚΑ ΣΕ ΦΑΥΛΟ ΚΥΚΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΕΦΩ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΣΜΟ....

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΩΡΑ???ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΑΜΗΘΕΙ Η ΖΩΗ..ΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ? ΤΙ ΕΦΤΑΙΞΕ? Η ΤΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ?
ΜΗΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΕΦΤΑΙΞΕ ΔΕΝ ΛΥΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ?

ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΔΥΟ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ

για μια κολο αντισταση (ενα τυχαιο γεγονος, η μαλακες γονεις...η δεν ξερω τι ) , φοβηθηκα....
τελικα κατεληξα να εθιστω σε αυτη τη συνηθεια να ψαχνω συνεχεια...τι φταιει πιος φταιει...και να νιωθω χαλια...

μετα λοιπον απο 10 χρονια &lt;&lt;ψυχοθεραπειας&gt;&gt; βρισκετΕ οτι:

1) για το κακο που σας συμβαινει εφταιγε οτι χαλασε μια αντισταση που αξιζε ενα λεπτο
2)ΜΙΑ ΣΚΕΨΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΥΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΝΑΝΕ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΓΧΩΣΕ.

ωραια να την η αιτια.

ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΘΕΜΑ..ΟΜΩΣ...


ΜΙΑ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΗ ΣΗΝΥΘΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΨΑΧΝΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΟΒΟΜΑΣΤΕ..... ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ? 
ΚΑΤΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΙΑ? ΜΙΑ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ ΕΝΟΣ ΛΕΠΤΟΥ?
ΤΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΕΧΕΙ? ΘΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΨΑΧΝΟΜΑΙ ΑΝ ΒΡΩ ΤΙ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ? ΘΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΩ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΣΜΟ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΦΟΒΕΡΟ ΑΝ ΒΡΩ ΤΙ ΕΦΤΕΞΕ?
Η ΘΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΩ ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΟΣΟ.....ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΑ ΠΙΑ...ΕΙΜΑ ΕΞΑΡΤΗΜΕΝΟΣ....ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΤΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ. ΓΙΑΤΙ Η ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ!!!
ΤΟΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΣΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΘΗΚΕ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΣΑΚΑΤΕΨΕ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΩΞΩ.

ΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΤΟ ΤΣΙΓΑΡΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ..
ΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΨΩ ΕΧΕΙ......
ΤΟ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΕΛΗΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ? ΤΙ ΣΚΕΦΤΗΚΑ? ΛΥΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΨΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ? 
ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΗΣΑ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΣΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΠΝΙΖΑΝ...ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΩ?

ΤΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΕΧΕΙ Ο ΕΘΙΣΜΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑ ΜΟΥ?
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΣΧΕΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ....ΔΕΝ ΛΥΝΟΥΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑΒΩ...

ΑΝ ΕΝΙΩΣΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΛΥΣΗ ΕΚΕΙ....ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ.,......
ΚΟΨΕ ΤΗ ΣΥΝΗΘΕΙΑ....
ΚΑΝΩ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ....
ΤΡΕΧΩ ... ΔΟΥΛΕΥΩ....ΣΚΑΒΩ.....ΓΥΜΝΑΖΟΜ Ι...ΞΕΧΝΙΕΜΑΙ....ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΤΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ.

XANOYΜΕ ΤΟ ΔΑΣΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΔΕΝΤΡΟ.
ΕΝΑ ΛΕΠΤΟ ΡΕ.....ΕΚΑΝΕ Η ΓΑΜΗΜΕΝΗ...Η ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ
ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΕΚΑΤΟΜΥΡΙΑ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ....ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΝΑΝΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΣΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ..
ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ,ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΘΕΣΑΙ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ... ΕΚΡΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΥΣΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑ
ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΘΙΣΤΕΙ..ΕΚΡΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΙ ΟΥΣΙΕΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΑΝ.
ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙ ΤΙΣ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΒΓΗΚΑΝΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ...ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ....ΕΙΑΝΙ ΕΠΙΔΗ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΑΝ......
ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΘΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ... 
ΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ Ο ΕΘΙΣΜΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΣ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ.....ΜΙΛΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΜΑΝΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΙΣ....

ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΛΥΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΑ Ο ΦΟΒΟΣ ΜΙΚΡΑΙΝΕΙ, ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΩΞΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΣΜΟ...

ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ (ΠΡΕΣΕΧΤΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ...ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΛΕΝΕ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ....ΕΜΕΝΑ ΕΝΑΣ ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΡΕΛΑΝΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ) ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΤΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΕΞΑΡΤΗΘΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΨΥΧΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΜΟ...ΕΙΤΕ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΙΚΗ ΦΟΒΙΑ ΕΙΤΕ ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ.

ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΑΖΟΜΑΡΕΣ....ΕΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ ...ΑΞΙΖΕΙΣ...ΚΤΛΠ... ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΕΘΑΝΑΝ!!!

ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΙΑ...
Η ΤΗΝ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΤΥΧΕΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΛΥΝΕΙΣ....(ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ) Η ΑΠΛΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΝΑΝ ΦΟΒΕΡΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΣΜΟ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΙΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΣ ΑΦΟΥ 5 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΛΛΙΕΡΓΗΣΕΣ.

ΟΙ ΟΥΣΙΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΟΥΝ ΣΤΑ ΙΣΑ ΤΟΥΣ.
ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΤΕΙΣ.....ΟΣΟ ΤΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΙΔΕΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗΣ ΦΟΒΙΑΣ.ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΚΕΨΗ....ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ...
ΚΑΝΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΥΝ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΕ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗ ΦΟΒΙΑ...ΤΟ ΑΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΙΔΕΕΣ....ΚΑΙ ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ.

----------


## gus1973

Badboy διάβασα το κείμενο σου και σε πολλά σημεία «συνάντησα» γνώριμες απόψεις…
Όπως έχω ήδη αναφέρει, αυτό το διάστημα περνώ μια από τις πιο δύσκολες στιγμές, όσον αφορά την κοινωνική φοβία και τα παρελκόμενα αυτής. Η αναμονή της παρουσίασης με έχει τσακίσει… τα ενοχλητικά συμπτώματα είναι στα φόρτε τους. Δεν κοιμάμαι όπως θα ήθελα, οι σκέψεις της στιγμής με βασανίζουν, νιώθω τα πόδια μου να κόβονται, το στόμα μου να στεγνώνει … παρόλα αυτά, για το μόνο που είμαι σίγουρος, είναι ότι θα είμαι εκεί και θα το παλέψω…

Να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν ξέρω αν η βασική μου επιδίωξη πια είναι να «εξαφανιστούν» τα οποιαδήποτε συμπτώματα. 
Μέρα με τη μέρα διαπιστώνω ότι αυτό που θέλω πραγματικά είναι να μην με ενδιαφέρει… να μην με ενδιαφέρει αν αγχώνομαι μπροστά σε κόσμο, να μην με ενδιαφέρει αν θα τραυλίσω, να μην με ενδιαφέρει τι θα πουν οι άλλοι για μένα… να πάψω να με κρίνω και να με δεχθώ με όλα όσα κακά μου καταλογίζω εδώ και χρόνια… 

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι η σωστή προσέγγιση… απλά η διαίσθηση μου με οδηγεί προς τα εκεί…

----------


## PostMortem

Παιδια πως νιωθετε οταν εχετε κανονισει κατι κ τελευταια στιγμη γινονται αλλαγες που δν τις περιμενατε? Ειχαμε κανονισει με κατι κοπελες απο την σχολη να βγουμε σημερα, βασικα ειχαμε αρχισει να το κανονιζουμε πριν απο μια βδομαδα αλλα ολο κατι συνεβαινε κ ακυρωνοταν..Τελοσπαντων ειχαμε πει θα βγουμε οι τρεις μας..κ με παιρνει πριν απο λιγο η μια κοπελα κ μου λεει οτι αλλαξαν λιγο τα σχεδια κ θα ερθει επιπλεον ο αδερφος της κ κατι φιλοι του..Εμενα δν ειναι κ το καλυτερο μου να γνωριζω ξενους ειδικα οταν μου το λενε τελευταια στιγμη!!! Εσεις πως νιωθετε γι\'αυτο? (Η κοπελα ξερει για την κατασταση μου)

----------


## keep_walking

Εμ οχι ιδιαιτερα καλα για πολλους λογους.
α)Γιατι εχω ψηγματα κοινωνικης φοβιας και εγω...και δεν ειμαι ανετος αν δεν γνωριζω καποιον καθολου.
β)Αν ειχα κανονισει με κοπελλες δεν θα γουσταρα να βρεθουν και 10 ματσουλαραιοι στην παρεα...οχι τοσο λογω βλεψεων προς τις κοπελλες αλλα λογω του οτι ειναι διαφορετικα.

----------


## keep_walking

γ)Αν εχεις και βλεψεις προς τις κοπελλες τοτε ακομα χειροτερα...τι θελουν ολοι οι αλλοι?
Δεν μπορω φυσικα να ξερω τι εχει παιχτει.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Κηπ....η νταρκ είναι αγόρι ή κορίτσι?
Είναι ένα κομβικό θέμα αυτό.
Πάντως, νταρκ, αν είσαι κορίτσι, το πιο πιθανό σενάριο που παίζει, είναι πως κάποια απ τις δυο κοπέλες θέλει να βγει με κάποιον απ την αντροπαρέα που κάλεσε και σας κόλλησε εσάς και τους φίλους του γι αντιπερισπασμό.
Εγώ δε θα πήγαινα πάντως, γιατί θα προτιμούσα να ήταν ειλικρινείς μαζί μου.
Πάντα υποθετικά μιλάω, βέβαια.

----------


## gus1973

Ζορίζομαι αφάνταστα με νέες γνωριμίες ή εξόδους όπου θα είμαι στο επίκεντρο του ενδιαφέροντος. 
Προτιμώ να βγαίνω με άτομα τα οποία τα γνωρίζω αρκετά με αποτέλεσμα να χάνω ευκαιρίες για νέες γνωριμίες και γενικότερα για κοινωνικοποίηση. 

Βέβαια έχω κάνει κάποια βήματα τα οποία πριν από χρόνια δεν μπορούσα ούτε να τα φανταστώ. Για παράδειγμα έχω βγει με άτομα που γνώρισα από forum... ξεπέρασα τον εαυτό μου  :Smile: . Συστολή υπήρχε αλλά όταν η συζήτηση ήρθε στα θέματα που συζητούσαμε στο forum ξεπεράστηκε. 

Άλλο θέμα είναι η προσπάθεια για διατήρηση αυτών των νέων γνωριμιών. Μεγάλο και επίπονο κεφάλαιο... έχω χάσει ευκαιρίες για καλές φιλίες από αυτή την αδεξιότητα μου.

----------


## Mariah

gus για αυτο πολλες φορες και εγω νοιωθω πιο ανετα να μιλαω εδω, παρα να γνωριζω κοσμο και εξω..

Νοιωθω αδεξια ή οτι μπορει να υπαρχει πολυ αμηχανια. Ενω εδω μπορω να μιλαω πιο ελευθερα. Το \'εδω΄ οχι μονο στο φορουμ αλλα γενικα στο ιντερνετ.

----------


## anwnimi

Λίγοι είναι οι άνθρωποι που είναι πολύ άνετοι μέσα σε μια παρέα αγνώστων.

Οι περισσότεροι αισθάνονται μια αμηχανία, άλλοι περισσότερο άλλοι λιγότερο.
Η κοινωνική φοβία ξεπερνά αυτό το όριο.
Στην ουσία αυτός που πάσχει από κοινωνική φοβία τι φοβάται; Ότι θα καταρρεύσει η εικόνα του στα μάτια των άλλων. Γιατί; Γιατί δεν πιστεύει στον εαυτό του, τον νιώθει μειονεκτικά απέναντί στον άλλο, θέλει να είναι αρεστός, νορμάλ, άνετος, κουλ.
Όμως, αν τελικά δεν γίνω αρεστός στον εαυτό μου, ο φόβος αυτός θα εξακολουθεί να παίρνει τα ηνία...

Έπασχα κι εγώ. Τώρα υπάρχουν ψήγματα, σε πολύ συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις, όπως το να μιλήσω πχ σε μία συνεδρίαση στη δουλειά.

Νομίζω πως πρέπει να απεγλωβιστεί κανείς από την επιτακτική ανάγκη που νιώθει να φαίνεται τέλειος στα μάτια των άλλων, από την πεποίθηση ότι είτε θα είναι τέλειος ή άχρηστος, ότι δεν υπάρχει κάτι ενδιάμεσο κι ότι ΄΄ολοι οι άλλοι είναι νορμάλ, τέλειοι, κουλ κι εκείνος μόνο πάσχει από αισθήματα κατωτερότητας...

Ας βρούμε τα θετικά μας στοιχεία... Ο καθένας μας έχει. Ας τα βρούμε, ας τα υπενθυμίζουμε στον εαυτό μας. Και ας αγκαλιάσουμε τα αδύναμά μας σημεία. Ας τα αποδεχτούμε, ας τα αγκαλιάσουμε. Κι έπειτα, αν θέλουμε, με υπομονή ας τα μεταβάλλουμε.

----------


## PostMortem

Λοιπον παιδια καταρχην καλημερα
Κοριτσι ειμαι..Αποδειχθηκε οτι αδικα ανησυχουσα..Παρ\'ολο που υπηρχαν δυο ατομα που τα γνωρισα για πρωτη φορα κ ενας που τον ειχα γνωρισει αλλη μια φορα πιστευω οτι το να παω στην συναντηση ηταν η καλυτερη επιλογη μου μεχρι τωρα. Στην αρχη δεν μιλαγα σχεδον καθολου κ μου το λεγανε κ οι γνωστες μου αλλα αργοτερα ενιωσα πιο ανετα κ συμμετειχα κ εγω στην συζητηση..Εκανα κ το αλλο πρωτοφανές για μενα! Εμεινα 3 μερες στο σπιτι της μιας κοπελας και περασα παρα πολυ καλα..Να σημειωσω οτι τις κοπελες τις ξερω γυρω στους 6 μηνες απο την σχολη οποτε νταξει δεν ειμαστε κ τοσο φιλες ακομα..Τουλαχιστον για τα δικα μου στανταρ..Αυτα!

----------


## PostMortem

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Κηπ....η νταρκ είναι αγόρι ή κορίτσι?
> Είναι ένα κομβικό θέμα αυτό.
> Πάντως, νταρκ, αν είσαι κορίτσι, το πιο πιθανό σενάριο που παίζει, είναι πως κάποια απ τις δυο κοπέλες θέλει να βγει με κάποιον απ την αντροπαρέα που κάλεσε και σας κόλλησε εσάς και τους φίλους του γι αντιπερισπασμό.
> Εγώ δε θα πήγαινα πάντως, γιατί θα προτιμούσα να ήταν ειλικρινείς μαζί μου.
> Πάντα υποθετικά μιλάω, βέβαια.


Δεν νομιζω να παιζει αυτο..Απλα η κοπελα ειναι αρκετα κοινωνικη, ξερει πολυ κοσμο κ την παιρνουν πολυ συχνα τηλεφωνο φιλοι κ γνωστοι της για να βγουν εξω κ μαλλον δν ηθελε να τους πει οχι..

----------


## gus1973

Dark_Corner απ\' ότι διαβάζω τα πήγες περίφημα!
Άλλη μια επιβεβαίωση τη άποψης ότι ο φόβος για την αναμονή της στιγμής είναι πιο επώδυνος από την ίδια τη στιγμή.

Η ακριβής ημερομηνία της παρουσίασης μου δεν έχει ορισθεί ακόμη. Μπορεί να είναι σε δύο ή τρεις, τέσσερις εβδομάδες... σύντομα θα μάθω...

Μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι καλλίτερα απ\' ότι περίμενα. Τι περίμενα; Φαντασιωνόμουν όλη αυτή την περίοδο πλαισιωμένη από ένα μαύρο σκηνικό με άγχος, πονοκεφάλους, τρέμουλο των ποδιών και γενικότερα έντονα ψυχοσωματικά, όπου δεν θα μπορούσα να κάνω τίποτα άλλο εκτός του να... περιμένω... Να περιμένω το άγχος μου... 

Ευτυχώς τα πράγματα δεν είναι έτσι... Υπάρχει αγωνία, υπάρχει ανησυχία αλλά το άγχος είναι πολύ λιγότερο σε σχέση με αντίστοιχες καταστάσεις του παρελθόντος. Μια σημαντική πρόοδος είναι μπορώ να φαντασιώνομαι εκείνη τη στιγμή χωρίς να νιώθω τη γη να χάνεται κάτω από τα πόδια μου...

Αξιοσημείωτο είναι ότι μαζί με το άγχος μετριάστηκε και ο θυμός. Το άλλο μεγάλο κεφάλαιο της ζωής μου. Ο θυμός... η γενεσιουργός αιτία πολλών καταστάσεων που βιώνω καθημερινά εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια....

----------


## Winston_man

Γεια σας. Για οσους δεν το ξερουν προσφατα πηρα διπλωμα για μηχανακι και ετσι εκπληρωσα ενα στοχο που ειχα βαλει παλαιοτερα. Ετσι τωρα αποφασισα να βαλω νεο στοχο που ειναι να παρω το lower στα Αγγλικά αφου δεν το χω. Πήγα σε ενα φροντιστηριο κοντα στη γειτονια μου σχετικα και εκανα εγγραφη και σημερα ειναι μια συναντηση γνωριμιας με καθηγητες μαθητες. Θα ειμαστε καπου 10 ατομα με εμενα μαζι και ως συνηθως εχω αγχωθει αρκετα. Φοβαμαι μην με πιασει κριση μεσα στη ταξη οπως με ειχε πιασει πριν καπου 10 χρονια στο φροντιστηριο Αγγλικων και ειχα διεκοψει. Απο τη μια θελω να εκπληρωσω το στοχο μου αυτο αλλα απο την αλλη διερωταμαι αν μπορω?? Θα ειναι ενας μακρυς δυσκολος δρομος...  :Frown:

----------


## giota

Αφού εκπλήρωσες τον πρώτο στόχο γιατί όχι και τον δεύτερο και μόνο το ότι βάζεις στόχους δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι σημαίνει πρόοδος;Μπράβο σου

----------


## Winston_man

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Αφού εκπλήρωσες τον πρώτο στόχο γιατί όχι και τον δεύτερο και μόνο το ότι βάζεις στόχους δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι σημαίνει πρόοδος;Μπράβο σου


Αυτο που φοβαμαι ειναι μην απογοητευτω απο ενδεχομενη αποτυχια. Και τετοια \"πτωση\" θα ειναι πολυ επωδυνη θα γινω χειροτερα απο πριν.

----------


## Cloud

Προσπαθησε να μην εισαι αυστηρος με τον εαυτο σου.Θελει βηματακι βηματακι και αφου εχεις αρχισει να τα κανεις αυτο ειναι πολυ θετικο.Δεν θα αποτυχεις αλλα ακομα και αν γινει αυτο καλυτερα να προσπαθησεις και να αποτυχεις παρα να μη προσπαθησεις καθολου.Μονο και μονο η «δοκιμασια» που θα επιβαλεις στον εαυτο σου θα σου δωσει και εμειριες και δυναμη.Συνεχισε ετσι.

----------


## Empneustns

Γουινστον ειτε ετσι ειτε αλλιως εσυ θα επιτυχεις το σκοπο σου,και θα εχεις ακομα μια κατακτηση στο ενεργητικο σου...θα δεις οτι μετα τα 2 πρωτα μαθηματα που θα γνωριστεις και με τους συμμαθητες σου ολα θα ειναι μια χαρα,και πιθανοτατα να βγειτε και για καφεδακι  :Smile:

----------


## gus1973

Πολύ καλή κίνηση Winston Man!
Συμφωνώ με τον cloud θεωρώντας ότι ήδη με την απόφαση σου να πας στο φροντιστήριο, έχεις κάνει σημαντικότατο βήμα.

Το πως θα εξελιχθεί εξαρτάται και από το πως εσύ θα προσδιορίζεις τον όρο αποτυχία για το συγκεκριμένο εγχείρημα. Μην μασάς  :Smile:  προχώρα... μην στέκεσαι σε ενδεχόμενες δύσκολες στιγμές, κάνε τον απολογισμό στο τέλος όταν θα έχεις μια πιο ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα...

Καλή αρχή! Όλα θα πάνε καλά!  :Smile:

----------


## Winston_man

Ευχαριστω παιδια πηρα και 2 ζαναξ γιατι ειχα πολυ αγχος και ετσι ημουν χαλαρος σε γενικες γραμμες. Τα αλλα ατομα φαινονται μια χαρα παιδια - τουλαχιστον αυτη ειναι η πρωτη εντυπωση που αποκομησα. 

Εχω ενα ευχαριστο. Πριν λιγο παρελαβα στα χερια μου το διπλωμα μου απο το δασκαλο οδηγησης επιτελους εκδοθηκε. Μπορω τωρα να παρω μηχανακι.  :Smile:  Απο βδομαδα αρχιζουν και τα μαθηματα πηρα βιβλια τετραδια κτλ κτλ. Αντε καλη αρχη.  :Smile:

----------


## Ακροβατης

καλη αρχη και δυναμη winston man :Smile:

----------


## ioannis2

Η πρώτη θεραπεία είναι οι δικές μας δυνάμεις, η θέληση. Έστω μικρά βηματάκια. Κι εγώ πριν χρόνια φοβόμουν να πάω σε πολυσύχναστα μέρη, πχ συγκεντρώσεις, καφέ, μπαρ. Τώρα πάω και είμαι άνετα. Δεν πλησίαζα γυναίκα, τώρα έχω κάνει κάποια μικρά βήματα. Και είμαι και κάπως πιο δυναμικός σ αυτά που δικαιούμαι.΄
Θέληση και ο χρόνος δείχνει λίγο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## weird

Έτσι είναι παιδιά!
Κι εγώ υπέφερα παλιά αλλά σήμερα, ξεχνώ σχεδόν απο τι είχα αρρωστήσει.
Εκθεση και πάλι έκθεση, παράλληλα με ψυχοθεραπεία για να λυθεί αυτό που κρύβεται πίσω απο την φοβία, θέληση, προσπάθεια, σφίξιμο των δοντιών. 
Αυτό είναι!
Συνεχίστε όλοι τον καλό σας αγώνα  :Smile:

----------


## gus1973

Σήμερα, ξύπνησα τρομαγμένος. Ο φόβος με κυρίεψε σπρώχνοντας με πιο βαθιά στο στρώμα μου. Δεν άκουσα (δεν ήθελα να κούσω) το ξυπνητήρι και πήγα στη δουλειά αργοπορημένος κατά μισή ώρα  :Smile:  

Σε δύο εβδομάδες περίπου καλούμαι να παρουσιάσω την εργασία στην οποία αναφέρθηκα σε προηγούμενα μου posts σε αυτό το θέμα. Άγχος, τρόμος, φόβος κάνουν την εμφάνιση τους. Το θετικό είναι ότι σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις στο παρελθόν ο τρόμος εμφανίζονταν αρκετά πιο πριν (και ένα μήνα πιο νωρίς) και με συνόδευε καθόλη την διάρκεια της ημέρας. Η τωρινή κατάσταση είναι κάπως διαφορετική. Τρομάζω αλλά συγχρόνως έχω την δυνατότητα να απομονώσω τις άσχημες σκέψεις και να βρεθώ πάνω από αυτές.

Αναμένω την στιγμή με άγχος αλλά και ενδιαφέρον... θέλω να πιστεύω ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά  :Smile:

----------


## AlwaysNever

Όλα καλά θα πάνε να είσαι σίγουρος γιαυτό φίλε gus, και από τα λεγόμενα σου φαίνεται πως είσαι ήδη στον σωστό δρόμο.  :Smile:

----------


## RainAndWind

Gus,κανένας δε φτάνει από την αρχή στο τέλος ξαφνικά.Είναι μία αργή,αλλά σταθερή διαδικασία αλλαγών και αυτή σου η παρατήρηση,δείχνει μία βελτίωση στον δρόμο για τον στόχο σου.Καλή συνέχεια,καλή δύναμη!(την έχεις,θα το δεις!) :Smile:

----------


## gus1973

Να είστε καλά παιδιά  :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by gus1973_
> Σήμερα, ξύπνησα τρομαγμένος. Ο φόβος με κυρίεψε σπρώχνοντας με πιο βαθιά στο στρώμα μου. Δεν άκουσα (δεν ήθελα να κούσω) το ξυπνητήρι και πήγα στη δουλειά αργοπορημένος κατά μισή ώρα  
> 
> Σε δύο εβδομάδες περίπου καλούμαι να παρουσιάσω την εργασία στην οποία αναφέρθηκα σε προηγούμενα μου posts σε αυτό το θέμα. Άγχος, τρόμος, φόβος κάνουν την εμφάνιση τους. Το θετικό είναι ότι σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις στο παρελθόν ο τρόμος εμφανίζονταν αρκετά πιο πριν (και ένα μήνα πιο νωρίς) και με συνόδευε καθόλη την διάρκεια της ημέρας. Η τωρινή κατάσταση είναι κάπως διαφορετική. Τρομάζω αλλά συγχρόνως έχω την δυνατότητα να απομονώσω τις άσχημες σκέψεις και να βρεθώ πάνω από αυτές.
> 
> Αναμένω την στιγμή με άγχος αλλά και ενδιαφέρον... θέλω να πιστεύω ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά


Γκας,
είναι τόση η θετικότητα που εκπέμπεις με αυτό σου το μνμ.
Αυτές οι άσχημες σκέψεις είναι τόσο δύσκολο να απομονωθούν και να αποστασιοποιηθεί κανείς απο αυτές.
Συγχαρητήρια που το καταφέρνεις.


Σκέψου Γκας, δεν είναι κάτι που το κάνεις για πρώτη φορά και είσαι καλύτερα απο προηγούμενες φορές. 

Επομένως, όλη αυτή η αναμονή θα οδηγήσει τελικά σε κάτι γνώριμο, σε κάτι που έχεις ξαναπεράσει και διακπεραιώσει επιτυχώς.

Καλή δύναμη αν και ήδη φαίνεται να έχεις αρκετή : )

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by gus1973_
> 
> 
> Αναμένω την στιγμή με άγχος αλλά και ενδιαφέρον...


Μου αρεσει πολυ να διαβαζω για μια τετοια προσμονη.

Και με αγχος και με ενδιαφερον. Με παραπεμπει σε μια πιο ηρεμη κατασταση, πιο ισορροπημενη. Μου δειχνει πώς δεν υπάρχει μονο μια πλευρα της εικονας, αλλα περισσοτερες που εισαι ετοιμος, να δεις, να ανακαλυψεις κ να αποδεχτεις.

Πιστευω πώς όλα θα πανε καλα :Smile:  Καλη επιτυχια!

----------


## gus1973

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Γκας,
> είναι τόση η θετικότητα που εκπέμπεις με αυτό σου το μνμ.
> Αυτές οι άσχημες σκέψεις είναι τόσο δύσκολο να απομονωθούν και να αποστασιοποιηθεί κανείς απο αυτές.
> Συγχαρητήρια που το καταφέρνεις.
> 
> Σκέψου Γκας, δεν είναι κάτι που το κάνεις για πρώτη φορά και είσαι καλύτερα απο προηγούμενες φορές. 
> 
> Επομένως, όλη αυτή η αναμονή θα οδηγήσει τελικά σε κάτι γνώριμο, σε κάτι που έχεις ξαναπεράσει και διακπεραιώσει επιτυχώς.
> ...


weird σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια :-)

Όντως είναι δύσκολο να απομονώσεις τις άσχημες σκέψεις και ακόμη πιο δύσκολο να τις προσπεράσεις. Παρόλα αυτά τον τελευταίο χρόνο προσπαθώ και δουλεύω σκληρά γι΄αυτό. 

Η \"κοινωνική φοβία\" (ας το ονομάσει όπως επιθυμεί ο καθένας) αποτέλεσε ένα από τους βασικούς λόγους για τους οποίους ξεκίνησα ψυχοθεραπεία. Το εντυπωσιακό είναι ότι το τελευταίο διάστημα (παρόλο που πλησίαζε η \"μεγάλη δοκιμασία\" της παρουσίασης) είχα αφήσει στην άκρη το σύμπτωμα. Ακόμη εντυπωσιακότερο είναι το γεγονός ότι όλο αυτό \"γεννιέται\" σιγά - σιγά και υπομονετικά. 

Όντως το έχω κάνει και άλλες φορές και είναι γεγονός ότι τότε δεν ήμουν καθόλου μα καθόλου καλά. Τώρα είμαι καλύτερα... άρα το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι θα είναι διαφορετικά... τολμώ να πω πιο καλά από τότε :-)




> _Originally posted by sofia_
> 
> Μου αρεσει πολυ να διαβαζω για μια τετοια προσμονη.
> 
> Και με αγχος και με ενδιαφερον. Με παραπεμπει σε μια πιο ηρεμη κατασταση, πιο ισορροπημενη. Μου δειχνει πώς δεν υπάρχει μονο μια πλευρα της εικονας, αλλα περισσοτερες που εισαι ετοιμος, να δεις, να ανακαλυψεις κ να αποδεχτεις.
> 
> Πιστευω πώς όλα θα πανε καλα Καλη επιτυχια!


Έτσι είναι sofia... το \"ενδιαφέρον\" αποτελεί το νέο στοιχείο σε όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αποκτώ (όπως σημειώνεις στην υπογραφή σου) μια περισσότερο \"εξερευνητική διάθεση\" :-)

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by gus1973_
> 
> Το εντυπωσιακό είναι ότι το τελευταίο διάστημα (παρόλο που πλησίαζε η \"μεγάλη δοκιμασία\" της παρουσίασης) είχα αφήσει στην άκρη το σύμπτωμα. Ακόμη εντυπωσιακότερο είναι το γεγονός ότι όλο αυτό \"γεννιέται\" σιγά - σιγά και υπομονετικά. 
> 
> Όντως το έχω κάνει και άλλες φορές και είναι γεγονός ότι τότε δεν ήμουν καθόλου μα καθόλου καλά. Τώρα είμαι καλύτερα... άρα το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι θα είναι διαφορετικά... τολμώ να πω πιο καλά από τότε :-)
> 
> ... το \"ενδιαφέρον\" αποτελεί το νέο στοιχείο σε όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αποκτώ (όπως σημειώνεις στην υπογραφή σου) μια περισσότερο \"εξερευνητική διάθεση\" :-)


Διάθεση εξερευνητική, κάτι που γεννιέται σιγά σιγά, μια αισιοδοξία συγκρατημένη αλλά και τόσο πραγματική συνάμα.

Πολύ όμορφα όλα αυτά Γκας.  :Smile:

----------


## gus1973

Αύριο είναι η μέρα της έκθεσης. Η ημέρα της παρουσίασης...
Όλες αυτές τις μέρες είχα αρκετά σκαμπανεβάσματα. Ανησυχία, άγχος, δυσκολία στον ύπνο υπήρχαν. Το θετικό είναι ότι το άγχος δεν κυριαρχούσε καθόλη την διάρκεια της ημέρας. Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι ανήσυχος αλλά προσπαθώ να εκλογικεύσω την κατάσταση. Έχω κάνει αρκετές πρόβες. Προσπαθώ να τακτοποιήσω στο μυαλό μου όλες τις θετικές σκέψεις παραμερίζοντας (όσο μπορώ) τον φόβο. Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι θα τα πάω καλά. Ο φόβος μου έχει να κάνει με τα πρώτα 5 λεπτά και την πιθανότητα παρουσίασης φαινομένων όπως κόμπιασμα στη φωνή. Αν ξεπεράσω αυτό το διάστημα θα είμαι καλά. Πιστεύω ότι θα το \"απομονώσω\" και θα καταφέρω να βγώ πάνω από αυτό. Να σφίξω τα δόντια και να πω αυτά που γνωρίζω καλά... 

Χρειάζομαι τη θετική ενέργεια σας  :Smile:  τα λόγια που θα με οδηγήσουν \"ψηλά\". Πάνω από τα συμπτώματα...

----------


## RainAndWind

Gus,σου στέλνω όλη τη θετική ενέργεια που διαθέτω!Θα τα καταφέρεις,ήδη έχεις κάνει το πιο σημαντικό βήμα,που είναι να αναγνώσουμε το πρόβλημά μας.Εκεί θα κολλήσεις;Θα τα πας μια χαρά!Μην ξεχνάς πως έχεις κάθε μας ευχή και το ενδιαφέρον μας.Σα νερό θα περάσει το πρώτο πεντάλεπτο!Είναι πολύ θετικό το ότι έχεις προετοιμαστεί καλά!
Σκέψου μετά τι ωραία που θα νιώσεις όταν έχεις ξεπεράσει και αυτό το μικρό εμπόδιο!
Περιμένουμε νέα σου.Πετύχεις δεν πετύχεις όμως,να θυμάσαι ότι δεν είσαι η κάθε σου αποτυχία ή επιτυχία,είσαι εσύ και θα εκτιμάς τον εαυτό σου ξέχωρα από τ\'άλλα,ε;
Άιντε,να περάσει σα νερό! :Smile:

----------


## jimi25

ρε παιδιά αν κάποιος που ιδρώνει κάνει ράνει σε ένα τραπέζι πχ. ότι και καλά νομίζει ότι δεν είναι αστείος είναι βαρετός δεν τραβάει τη προσοχή της παρέας μπορεί να πει κάποιες κουβέντες και να μην του δώσουν όλοι σημασία,μπορεί να παρουσιάσει μια εργασία και να κομπλάρει,να πάει να μιλήσει και να μπερδέψει τα λόγια του να πει μια μαλακία που ίσως τον παρεξηγήσει κάποιος, δεν είναι λύση να πεί στα @@ μου?αυτός είμαι και τέλος?με τους κολητούς μου είμαι άνετος,με την οικογένοιά μου άνετος,με την γκομενά μου άνετος.(και να μην είναι και με αυτους πάλι δε τρέχει) θυμάμαι αρκετά χρόνια της ζωής μου να σκέφτομαι \"είπα μαλακία,μίλησα και δε με προσέξανε,λέω αστεία και δε γελάνε\" δεν είναι κατι τραγικό, στα @@ μου,από τότε που το έχω εφαρμόσει αυτά στο πρόβλημα που ονομάζεται κοινωνική φοβία έχω βελτιωθεί κατά πολύ
Τελικά σκέφτομαι, μήπως είμαστε λίγο ψώνια,θέμε να είμαστε το επίκεντρο της παρέας να λέμε όλο έξυπνες ατάκες και να τραβάμε τη προσοχή?δεν είναι κακό να βλέπεις και να ακούς τους άλλους,να μην είσαι ανταγωνιστικός...παρουσιάζ ις την εργασία σου με ότι αποτέλεσμα έχει,θυμάμαι όταν σπούδαζα και άλλα παιδια που παρουσίαζαν εργασίες κολούσαν και μερικές φορές δε μπορούσαν να συνεχίσουν,και σκέφτομαι,το παιδί που παρουσίασε την εργασία και κόλησε έκανε κάτι κατακριτέο?πως μου φάνηκε στα μάτια μου?έκανε κάτι κακό που έπρεπε να ντρέπεται για αυτό???...όχι δε μου φάνηκε κακό,σχεδόν μετα από κάποια λεπτά ούτε που το θυμόμουν,ο κάθε άνθρωπος έχει πολλά στο μυαλό του για να σκεφτεται συνέχεια τι έκανα εγώ στην παρουσίαση...έτσι φαίνεται και στα μάτια και των άλλων,οπότε άμα το κάνω και εγώ δεν είναι κάτι κακό...
Αυτή η παρατήρηση με βοήθησε να ξεπεράσω σε μέγιστο βαθμό την κοινωνική φοβεία,στα μάτια μου δε βλέπω τον άλλο \"κάπως\" επειδή κόλησε στην παρουσίαση, μου μίλησε και τραύλισε κτλ. κτλ. που εγώ το σκεφτόμουν και δε μπορόυσα να κοιμηθώ για μέρες όταν το έκανα γιατι το έβαζα στο μεγενθυντικό φακό και το έκανα πενταπλάσιο...γνώμη μου είναι το \"αυτός είμαι\" δέχομαι τον εαυτό μου,απολαμβάνω τα άτομα που είναι η ψυχή της παρέας και εκμεταλεύομαι το ταλέντο τους να διασκεδάζουν τους άλλους και εμένα μαζί και όχι να τους ζηλεύω και να μιζεριάζω με αυτολύπηση γιατί να μην είμαι έτσι, να μην είμαι άνετος και τα λοιπα σκατά...
ΔΕ θέλω να το παίξω ότι έχω πιάσει το νόημα και έχω καταλάβει τη ζωη,ίσα ίσα καθημερινά βιώνω στιγμές ίσως υπερβολικού άγχους,όπως για ορισμένες ευθύνες που αναλαμβάνω στη δουλεία μου,αλλά αυτό που έχω καταφέρει είναι πλέον ότι μπορώ να πάω σε μια εκδήλωση σαν τον άνθρωπο και να περάσω καλά...παλιότερα αυτό ήταν μαρτύριο για μένα...
Με λίγα λόγια θέλω να πω ότι πρέπει που και που να λέμε στα παλία μου τα παπούτσια,παρά να πιεζόμαστε να γίνουμε κάτι άλλο,και έχω παρατηρήσει ότι αν το καταφέρεις αυτό,αυτόματα πετάς και τις ωραίες ατάκες σου επειδή νοιώθεις πιο άνετα και δε \"κομπλεξάρεσε\"...

υγ:ο κύριος μορφέας να με βοηθούσε λίγο να κοιμόμουν καλύτερα θα ήταν όλα πιο βολικά...αλλά τέσπα

υγ2:αυτές τις σκέψεις που με έχουν βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ τις έχω σκεφτεί μόνος αλλά κανονικά θα έπρεπε να μου τις έιχε πει καποιος ψυχολόγος ίσως στον οποίο να έπρεπε να είχα απευθυνθεί πριν χρόνια...

----------


## Winston_man

> _Originally posted by gus1973_
> Αύριο είναι η μέρα της έκθεσης. Η ημέρα της παρουσίασης...
> Όλες αυτές τις μέρες είχα αρκετά σκαμπανεβάσματα. Ανησυχία, άγχος, δυσκολία στον ύπνο υπήρχαν. Το θετικό είναι ότι το άγχος δεν κυριαρχούσε καθόλη την διάρκεια της ημέρας. Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι ανήσυχος αλλά προσπαθώ να εκλογικεύσω την κατάσταση. Έχω κάνει αρκετές πρόβες. Προσπαθώ να τακτοποιήσω στο μυαλό μου όλες τις θετικές σκέψεις παραμερίζοντας (όσο μπορώ) τον φόβο. Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι θα τα πάω καλά. Ο φόβος μου έχει να κάνει με τα πρώτα 5 λεπτά και την πιθανότητα παρουσίασης φαινομένων όπως κόμπιασμα στη φωνή. Αν ξεπεράσω αυτό το διάστημα θα είμαι καλά. Πιστεύω ότι θα το \"απομονώσω\" και θα καταφέρω να βγώ πάνω από αυτό. Να σφίξω τα δόντια και να πω αυτά που γνωρίζω καλά... 
> 
> Χρειάζομαι τη θετική ενέργεια σας  τα λόγια που θα με οδηγήσουν \"ψηλά\". Πάνω από τα συμπτώματα...



Έχεις και τη δικη μου θετικη ενεργεια φιλε μου. Εύχομαι οτι καλύτερο περιμενουμε νεα σου για το πως τα πήγες.  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## gus1973

Η παρουσίαση τελείωσε!
Όλα πήγαν περίφημα  :Smile:  
Τίποτε απ\' ότι φοβομουν δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε.
Μετά από μια δύσκολη νύχτα με άσχημο ύπνο ήρθε το πρωί το οποίο με βρήκε... διαφορετικό. Θε έλεγα πιο δυνατό και πιο έτοιμο. Έφτασα στο χώρο της παρουσίασης και πριν μπω ήπια τσάι με κονιάκ  :Wink:  Το μεγάλο βήμα ήταν ότι πριν ξεκινήσω γνωστοποίησα στο κοινό ότι είμαι αγχωμένος και ότι υπάρχει πιθανότητα να κομπιάσω στα πρώτα λεπτά. Έκανα και λίγο χιούμορ και πήγαμε παρακάτω. 

Τα πρώτα δύσκολα λεπτά δεν ήρθαν ποτέ  :Smile:  Ξεκίνησα σαν να μην συμβαίνει τίποτα εμπλουτίζοντας τη διάλεξη μου και με πρόσθετα σχόλια. Τα συγχαρητήρια έδιναν και έπαιρναν.
Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος και συγκινημένος. Νιώθω περήφανος για τον εαυτό μου και ευγνώμων απέναντι στους ανθρώπους που έδειξαν τον υπέροχο δρόμο της ψυχοθεραπείας.

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους παιδιά! Σας ευχαριστώ μέσα από την καρδιά μου. Αναγνωρίζω ότι ο δρόμος μας είναι δύσκολος αλλά όχι αδιάβατος... Θα την βρούμε την άκρη  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## chrissy

Συγχαρητήρια,

όλα είναι στο μυαλό μας τελικά. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να το ξεπεράσω και εγώ.
Κάτι παρόμοιο αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ, νομίζω ότι θα γίνω ρεζίλι, δεν αισθάνομαι άνετα σε πολύ κόσμο, ντρέπομαι να μιλήσω, να φάω, τρέμω κτλ.

Αλλά αφού τα κατάφερες, υπάρχει λύση για όλα.
Μπράβο σου...

----------


## anwnimi

Gus, 
θα σου πω ότι συγκινήθηκα και θαύμασα τη δυναμικότητά σου!
Μπράβο!!!!

----------


## Winston_man

Gus συγχαρητηρια και απο μενα. Έχω ζησει στο παρελθον παρομοιες καταστασεις και κατανοω οτι η ηθικη ικανοποίηση που νοιώθεις ειναι μεγαλη. Μπραβο παντα επιτυχιες  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by gus1973_
> Το μεγάλο βήμα ήταν ότι πριν ξεκινήσω γνωστοποίησα στο κοινό ότι είμαι αγχωμένος και ότι υπάρχει πιθανότητα να κομπιάσω στα πρώτα λεπτά. Έκανα και λίγο χιούμορ και πήγαμε παρακάτω. 
> 
> Νιώθω περήφανος για τον εαυτό μου ..............
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους παιδιά! Σας ευχαριστώ μέσα από την καρδιά μου. Αναγνωρίζω ότι ο δρόμος μας είναι δύσκολος αλλά όχι αδιάβατος... Θα την βρούμε την άκρη


Χαιρομαι που τα καταφερες, χαιρομαι για ολο το μηνυμα, μα πιο πολυ χαιρομαι που διαβαζω οτι νιωθεις περηφανος για σενα. Αλλα και για την αισιοδοξη κ διαφορετικη σου σταση στο απο δω κ περα :Smile:  Ολα αυτα ειναι πολυ ομορφα κ ενθαρρυντικα μηνυματα. Για ολους μας πιστευω! Μπραβο σου, για ολα αυτα λοιπον! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## katatonia

μακαρι να ειχα το κουραγιο σου...εγω παντως οταν μου ζητησουν να κανω τη παρουσιαση η θα παω μεθυσμενος η θα εχω πλακωθει στα xanax απο πριν....η θα το πω στη καθηγητρια ελπιζω να καταλαβει...ψυχολογοι ειναι οι καθηγητες εξαλλου

----------


## Winston_man

Υπάρχει και αλλη λύση. Να την κανεις με ελαφρα πηδηματακια - να λακιξεις - να φυγεις τρεχοντας απο τη μαχη. Αυτο μαλλον θα κανω αυριο εγω. Οχι σε παρουσιαση αλλα σε μια δυσκολη κατασταση που εχω να αντιμετωπισω...

----------


## gus1973

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια.
@ katatonia αν πριν από ένα χρόνο με ρώταγες αν πιστεύω ότι κάποτε θα έχω τη δύναμη να υποστηρίξω ένα θέμα μπροστά σε κοινό θα απαντούσα κατηγορηματικά \"όχι\". Κάτι άλλαξε και συνεχίζει να αλλάζει...

----------


## RainAndWind

Υποστηρίζεις τον εαυτό σου όμως Gus,κι αυτό είναι απείρως πιο σημαντικό...Μπράβο σου.Και συγχαρητήρια για την επιτυχία που είχε το εγχείρημά σου.Να δώσεις στον εαυτό σου την πίστη που του αξίζει και όλα θα πάνε μία χαρούλα.Έτσι,επέμενε και προχώρα!

----------


## katatonia

gus δε φανταζεσαι ποσο το θελω...ονειρευομαι να μιλαω μπροστα στο κοινο στην εδρα με μικροφωνακι και νιωθω υπεροχα.υπαρχουν στιγμες που νευριαζω απιστευτα με τον εαυτο μου και λεω γαμ%$μενη φοβια θα σε νικησω!αλλα @@ μολις ερχεται η στιγμη δε μπορω να κανω τπτ.χθες να φανταστεις ημουν στο αγαπημενο μου μπαρ και ερχεται η μπαργουμαν να με χαιρετησει και εσταζα απο ιδρωτα...ρομπα εγινα.το χειροτερο απολλα ειναι οτι το ειχα προβλεψει οτι θα ερθει να μου μιλισει!μολις την ειδα να σηκωνεται απο το τραπεζι ειπα απο μεσα μου οχι ρε γαμοτο εδω ερχεται!και ειναι και ωραια κοπελα και γουσταρα...αν ειναι να συνεχιστει ετσι η ζωη μου να μου λειπει...επισης δε θελω να παω σε ψυχιατρο γτ θα βρει και αλλα απο καταθλιψη και αυτοκτονικους ιδεασμους μεχρι φοβιες και θα καταληξω να πινω ολοκληρο τον εοφ απο φαρμακα.

το προβλημα γινεται ακομα πιο ακραιο γτ ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ ειμαι ωραιος(δε το λεω απο ψωνιο!μακαρι να ημουν ασχημος!!)και ερχονται κοριτσια και μου τη πεφτουν στα ισα και οσο και να θελω να προχωρησω δε με αφηνει η γαμ&amp;μενη φοβια.και φυσικα ελα στη θεση μου να σου λενε οι φιλοι σου πηγαινε ρε μλκ τι καθεσαι????και δε ξερω τι να τους πω...οτι φοβαμαι????λολ

πλεον εχω στηριξει ολες μου τις ελπιδες στις σπουδες μου στη ψυχολογια για να το ξεπερασω...

----------


## Cloud

> _Originally posted by jimi25_
> ρε παιδιά αν κάποιος που ιδρώνει κάνει ράνει σε ένα τραπέζι πχ. ότι και καλά νομίζει ότι δεν είναι αστείος είναι βαρετός δεν τραβάει τη προσοχή της παρέας μπορεί να πει κάποιες κουβέντες και να μην του δώσουν όλοι σημασία,μπορεί να παρουσιάσει μια εργασία και να κομπλάρει,να πάει να μιλήσει και να μπερδέψει τα λόγια του να πει μια μαλακία που ίσως τον παρεξηγήσει κάποιος, δεν είναι λύση να πεί στα @@ μου?αυτός είμαι και τέλος?με τους κολητούς μου είμαι άνετος,με την οικογένοιά μου άνετος,με την γκομενά μου άνετος.(και να μην είναι και με αυτους πάλι δε τρέχει) θυμάμαι αρκετά χρόνια της ζωής μου να σκέφτομαι \"είπα μαλακία,μίλησα και δε με προσέξανε,λέω αστεία και δε γελάνε\" δεν είναι κατι τραγικό, στα @@ μου,από τότε που το έχω εφαρμόσει αυτά στο πρόβλημα που ονομάζεται κοινωνική φοβία έχω βελτιωθεί κατά πολύ
> Τελικά σκέφτομαι, μήπως είμαστε λίγο ψώνια,θέμε να είμαστε το επίκεντρο της παρέας να λέμε όλο έξυπνες ατάκες και να τραβάμε τη προσοχή?δεν είναι κακό να βλέπεις και να ακούς τους άλλους,να μην είσαι ανταγωνιστικός...παρουσιάζ ις την εργασία σου με ότι αποτέλεσμα έχει,θυμάμαι όταν σπούδαζα και άλλα παιδια που παρουσίαζαν εργασίες κολούσαν και μερικές φορές δε μπορούσαν να συνεχίσουν,και σκέφτομαι,το παιδί που παρουσίασε την εργασία και κόλησε έκανε κάτι κατακριτέο?πως μου φάνηκε στα μάτια μου?έκανε κάτι κακό που έπρεπε να ντρέπεται για αυτό???...όχι δε μου φάνηκε κακό,σχεδόν μετα από κάποια λεπτά ούτε που το θυμόμουν,ο κάθε άνθρωπος έχει πολλά στο μυαλό του για να σκεφτεται συνέχεια τι έκανα εγώ στην παρουσίαση...έτσι φαίνεται και στα μάτια και των άλλων,οπότε άμα το κάνω και εγώ δεν είναι κάτι κακό...
> Αυτή η παρατήρηση με βοήθησε να ξεπεράσω σε μέγιστο βαθμό την κοινωνική φοβεία,στα μάτια μου δε βλέπω τον άλλο \"κάπως\" επειδή κόλησε στην παρουσίαση, μου μίλησε και τραύλισε κτλ. κτλ. που εγώ το σκεφτόμουν και δε μπορόυσα να κοιμηθώ για μέρες όταν το έκανα γιατι το έβαζα στο μεγενθυντικό φακό και το έκανα πενταπλάσιο...γνώμη μου είναι το \"αυτός είμαι\" δέχομαι τον εαυτό μου,απολαμβάνω τα άτομα που είναι η ψυχή της παρέας και εκμεταλεύομαι το ταλέντο τους να διασκεδάζουν τους άλλους και εμένα μαζί και όχι να τους ζηλεύω και να μιζεριάζω με αυτολύπηση γιατί να μην είμαι έτσι, να μην είμαι άνετος και τα λοιπα σκατά...
> ΔΕ θέλω να το παίξω ότι έχω πιάσει το νόημα και έχω καταλάβει τη ζωη,ίσα ίσα καθημερινά βιώνω στιγμές ίσως υπερβολικού άγχους,όπως για ορισμένες ευθύνες που αναλαμβάνω στη δουλεία μου,αλλά αυτό που έχω καταφέρει είναι πλέον ότι μπορώ να πάω σε μια εκδήλωση σαν τον άνθρωπο και να περάσω καλά...παλιότερα αυτό ήταν μαρτύριο για μένα...
> Με λίγα λόγια θέλω να πω ότι πρέπει που και που να λέμε στα παλία μου τα παπούτσια,παρά να πιεζόμαστε να γίνουμε κάτι άλλο,και έχω παρατηρήσει ότι αν το καταφέρεις αυτό,αυτόματα πετάς και τις ωραίες ατάκες σου επειδή νοιώθεις πιο άνετα και δε \"κομπλεξάρεσε\"...
> 
> υγ:ο κύριος μορφέας να με βοηθούσε λίγο να κοιμόμουν καλύτερα θα ήταν όλα πιο βολικά...αλλά τέσπα
> 
> υγ2:αυτές τις σκέψεις που με έχουν βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ τις έχω σκεφτεί μόνος αλλά κανονικά θα έπρεπε να μου τις έιχε πει καποιος ψυχολόγος ίσως στον οποίο να έπρεπε να είχα απευθυνθεί πριν χρόνια...




Θα συμφωνησω με τον jimi25 σε αυτο που λεει.Και εγω μια απο τα ιδια ειμαι και τωρα τελευταια το εχω σκεφτει και το εχω εφαρμοσει και εγω αυτο το «στα @@ μου».Συνεχεια σκεφτομαστε το πως θα μας δουνε οι αλλοι σε μια παρεα π.χ. και τι εντυπωση θα δημιουργησουμε και τι θα πουνε για μας.Αν θα πουμε κατι με λαθος τροπο ή κατι που δεν θα αρεσει κτλ.Πιστευω πρεπει να ειμαστε πιο αδιαφοροι στο τι λενε οι αλλοι για εμας και να μην μας ενδιαφερει τοσο πολυ.

Εγω τωρα π.χ. αν ειναι να βγω με καποια ατομα που δεν ξερω τοσο καλα,φιλους φιλων μου κτλ θα παω πιο πολυ με το σκεπτικο οτι ειμαι αυτος που ειμαι,θα πω αυτα που εχω να πω και στα @@ μου και σε οποιον αρεσω.Οτι ειναι να γινει ας γινει και ας με συμπαθησει οποιος ειναι να με συμπαθησει.Βεβαια αυτο ειναι μονο ενα σκεπτικο και στα λογια ολα ειναι ευκολα.Ουτε εγω εχω καταφερει να ειμαι πληρως ετσι και δεν ειμαι τοσο χαλαρος και ανετος και το προσπαθω ακομα πολυ με μικρα βηματακια αλλα απλως ειναι μια λογικη που σε βοηθαει.Αυτο θελω να πω.

Επισης πιστευω οτι ειναι και πιο ειλικρινες προς αυτους που εχεις απεναντι σου αλλα και προς τον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο απο την αποψη οτι μπορει καποιος για να προκαλεσει εντυπωσεις σε μια παρεα π.χ. να παρουσιασει τον εαυτο του καπως αλλιως και οχι οπως ειναι στην πραγματικοτητα. Ενω οταν δεν σε ενδιαφερει τι γνωμη θα σχηματισουνε οι αλλοι για εσενα τοτε λες αυτο που πραγματικα σκεφτεσαι και θελεις να πεις και εισαι αυτος που πραγματκα εισαι.

----------


## Cloud

> _Originally posted by katatonia_
> gus δε φανταζεσαι ποσο το θελω...ονειρευομαι να μιλαω μπροστα στο κοινο στην εδρα με μικροφωνακι και νιωθω υπεροχα.υπαρχουν στιγμες που νευριαζω απιστευτα με τον εαυτο μου και λεω γαμ%$μενη φοβια θα σε νικησω!αλλα @@ μολις ερχεται η στιγμη δε μπορω να κανω τπτ.χθες να φανταστεις ημουν στο αγαπημενο μου μπαρ και ερχεται η μπαργουμαν να με χαιρετησει και εσταζα απο ιδρωτα...ρομπα εγινα.το χειροτερο απολλα ειναι οτι το ειχα προβλεψει οτι θα ερθει να μου μιλισει!μολις την ειδα να σηκωνεται απο το τραπεζι ειπα απο μεσα μου οχι ρε γαμοτο εδω ερχεται!και ειναι και ωραια κοπελα και γουσταρα...αν ειναι να συνεχιστει ετσι η ζωη μου να μου λειπει...επισης δε θελω να παω σε ψυχιατρο γτ θα βρει και αλλα απο καταθλιψη και αυτοκτονικους ιδεασμους μεχρι φοβιες και θα καταληξω να πινω ολοκληρο τον εοφ απο φαρμακα.
> 
> το προβλημα γινεται ακομα πιο ακραιο γτ ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ ειμαι ωραιος(δε το λεω απο ψωνιο!μακαρι να ημουν ασχημος!!)και ερχονται κοριτσια και μου τη πεφτουν στα ισα και οσο και να θελω να προχωρησω δε με αφηνει η γαμ&amp;μενη φοβια.και φυσικα ελα στη θεση μου να σου λενε οι φιλοι σου πηγαινε ρε μλκ τι καθεσαι????και δε ξερω τι να τους πω...οτι φοβαμαι????λολ
> 
> πλεον εχω στηριξει ολες μου τις ελπιδες στις σπουδες μου στη ψυχολογια για να το ξεπερασω...




Δυστυχως katatonia σε καταλαβαινω και ξερω τι αισθανεσαι.Λογω του οτι «φοβαμαι» ,ντρεπομαι και ισως λογω χαμηλης αυτοπεποιθησης και αλλων τετοιων δεν παιρνω την πρωτοβουλια να παω να μιλησω σε κοπελες που μου αρεσουνε αλλα και γενικοτερα οταν μιλαω με κοπελες ειναι κατι αγχοτικο για μενα..Και το οτι ειμαι «ωραιος»(επισης ουτε εγω το λεω απο ψωνιο ελπιζω να μην παρεξηγηθω) το κανει ακομα πιο δυσκολο γιατι ετσι προκαλουνται και καταστασεις που με κανουν να νιωθω πολυ αμηχανα και ειναι αγχοτικες(οπως το να μου την πεσει καποια κτλ.).Απο την μια προσπαθεις να αποφυγεις τετοιες καταστασεις(απο την αποψη οτι ειναι κατι το πολυ δυσκολο για σενα ενω στην πραγματικοτητα το θελεις και η συνειδητοποιηση αυτου του πραγματος ,δλδ οτι το θελεις αλλα λογω της φοβιας που εχεις προσπαθεις να το αποφυγεις, σε κανει να νιωθεις ακομα πιο ασχημα με τον εαυτο σου) και απο την αλλη δημιουργουνται χωρις να το προκαλεις εσυ.Ειναι σαν καταρα!(ενταξει το δραματικοποιησα και λιγο!)

Και επισης και αυτο που λες με τους φιλους σου.Αυτοι μου λενε «χωσου, κανε κατι με αυτην και εκεινη αφου σε γουσταρουνε» κτλ. Και εγω επειδη δεν μπορω να πω οτι «φοβαμαι» βρισκω ηλιθιες δικαιολογιες και τους λεω οτι και καλα «δεν μου αρεσει επειδη εχει αυτο και εκεινο».Εχω χασει πολλες ευκαιριες δυστυχως και το μετανιωνω συνεχεια.Και το χειροτερο ειναι οταν σκεφτομαι το ποσο διαφορετικη θα μπορουσε να ειναι η ζωη μου χωρις να φοβαμαι και ποσα πραγματα εχω χασει ολα αυτα τα χρονια γενικοτερα και οχι μονο στο θεμα των σχεσεων.Τεσπα τι να κανεις ομως.Το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι σιγα σιγα να αντιμετωπιζεις τους φοβους σου κατα μετωπο ωστε να τους ξεπεραεις.Ευκολο στα λογια και δυσκολο στην πραξη.

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by gus1973_
> Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια.
> @ katatonia αν πριν από ένα χρόνο με ρώταγες αν πιστεύω ότι κάποτε θα έχω τη δύναμη να υποστηρίξω ένα θέμα μπροστά σε κοινό θα απαντούσα κατηγορηματικά \"όχι\". Κάτι άλλαξε και συνεχίζει να αλλάζει...


Επομένως Gus,
ή στιγμή που άρχισε να γίνεται το κλικ της αλλαγής ήταν όταν αποφάσισες να κάνεις ψυχοθεράπεία, αν θυμάμαι καλά;  :Smile:

----------


## gus1973

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by gus1973_
> Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια.
> @ katatonia αν πριν από ένα χρόνο με ρώταγες αν πιστεύω ότι κάποτε θα έχω τη δύναμη να υποστηρίξω ένα θέμα μπροστά σε κοινό θα απαντούσα κατηγορηματικά \"όχι\". Κάτι άλλαξε και συνεχίζει να αλλάζει...
> 
> ...


Όντως η αλλαγή ξεκίνησε από τη στιγμή της απόφασης. Ωστόσο τον πρώτο καιρό δεν ήθελα να το δω. Επαναλάμβανα (στον εαυτό μου, στην θεραπεύτρια και στους οικείους μου) ότι οι καταστάσεις δύσκολα ανατρέπονται και γι\' αυτό δεν απαιτώ και δεν περιμένω τίποτα. Μάλλον κρατούσα πισινή σε περίπτωση που τα πράγματα δεν εξελιχθούν όπως θα ήθελα. Με τον καιρό λύθηκα και άρχισα να είμαι περισσότερο ανοιχτός σε \"πειραματισμούς\" και \"εξερευνήσεις\"... Συνεχίζουμε την προσπάθεια και τον αγώνα...

----------


## ioannis2

συμφωνώ με αυτά που λες για αντιμετώπιση του φόβου. Όταν όμως ο φόβος σου δημιούργεί για αρκετά χρόνια αποφυγή και τελικά απειρία τί γίνεται; συμφωνώ και με το βήμα βήμα αντιμετώπιση αλλά εκεί που θες να γίνει άλμα είτε επαγγελματική ευκαιρία είτε να κερδίσεις κάποια γυναίκα που θέλεις πως το χειριζόμαστε;

----------


## RainAndWind

ioanni,δε νομίζω πως κάποιος μπορεί να κάνει άλματα,αν δεν είναι έτοιμος γι αυτά.Μήπως πιέζεις τον εαυτό σου για δραστικές αλλαγές και σε αγχώνουν οι ευθύνες που αυτές συνεπάγονται;
Θα έλεγα πως η μέθοδος του Gus,αυτή η σταδιακή αλλαγή,η βήμα-βήμα είναι σίγουρα πιο αποτελεσματική σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.
Δεν θα δεις τρομερές αλλαγές από τη μία μέρα στην άλλη,αλλά σιγά σιγά οι μικρές επιτυχίες σου θα γίνονται περισσότερες,μέχρι να επιτευχθεί ο στόχος σου.

----------


## Cloud

> _Originally posted by ioannis2_
> συμφωνώ με αυτά που λες για αντιμετώπιση του φόβου. Όταν όμως ο φόβος σου δημιούργεί για αρκετά χρόνια αποφυγή και τελικά απειρία τί γίνεται; συμφωνώ και με το βήμα βήμα αντιμετώπιση αλλά εκεί που θες να γίνει άλμα είτε επαγγελματική ευκαιρία είτε να κερδίσεις κάποια γυναίκα που θέλεις πως το χειριζόμαστε;




ioanni2 το να κανεις ενα μεγαλο αλμα οπως λες δεν ειναι καθολου ευκολο.Γινεται αλλα για να το κανεις αυτο αν θες οπωσδηποτε να το κανεις πρεπει να βαλεις πολυ δυναμη και να ξεπερασεις «βιαια» τον εαυτο σου.Επισης το πιο πιθανο ειναι αν κανεις καποιο αλμα(αναλογως και την περιπτωση βεβεαι) τοτε η αλαγη που θα σου επιφερει αυτο σε εσενα(ψυχολογικα) δεν θα ειναι μονιμη ,αλλα μονο για την συγκεκριμενη φορα που θα κανεις το αλμα αυτο.Και γενικα πιστευω το να κανεις καποια αποτομη βεβιασμενη αλλαγη δεν ειναι και πολυ υγιες ψυχολογικα.Το πιο σωστο ειναι αυτο που λεει και η Rain και ο Gus.Βηματακι βηματακι και σιγα σιγα.Δυστυχως ετσι γινεται μονο.Και ετσι αν αλλαξεις με αυτον τον τροπο τον εαυτο σου και το πως σκεφτεσαι και βλεπεις τα πραγματα μεσα απο διαφορες εμπειριες, τοτε και η αλλαγη που θα κανεις θα ειναι πιο μονιμη και ουσιαστικη.
Τωρα οσο για τον φοβο που τελικα προκαλει την απειρια ξερω πολυ καλα πως αισθανεσαι γιατι μου εχει συμβει και εμενα.Ομως επειδη δεν μπορεις να γυρισεις τον χρονο πισω ,το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να προσπαθησεις να αλλαξεις εσυ τωρα ωστε απο εδω και περα να αρχισει να γινεται και η ζωη σου πιο ποιοτικη.Μην καθεσαι και σκεφτεσαι τι εγινε στο παρελθον και χαλιεσαι.Απο εδω και περα τι κανεις ειναι το θεμα ωστε να μην γινουνε χειροτερα τα πραγματα αλλα να φτιαξουνε.Γιατι δυστυχως αν εχουμε γενικα ενα προβλημα και το αφησουμε ετσι, δεν προκειται να πανε τα πραγματα απο μονα τους προς το καλυτερο αλλα το αντιθετο.Πρεπει να προσπαθησεις για να αλλαξεις.Μακαρι να υπηρχε ενα χαπακι που αμα το παρουμε θα εξαφανιστουν ολα μας τα προβληματα(τα ψυχολογικα).Πιστεψε με θα το ειχαμε παρει ολοι πιστευω,αλλα απο οτι ξερω δεν υπαρχει :-P .

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by gus1973_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Μπράβο Gus.
Και είναι σημαντικό αυτό που λες. Δεν μπορούμε να περιμένουμε μαγικά αποτελέσματα, από τη μια στίγμή στην άλλη. Γιατί εκτός από το στόχο, σημασία έχει και το ταξίδι. Και μέσα στο ταξίδι, είναι και οι πειραματισμοί, και οι εξευρενευνήσεις που λες, και τα λάθη και τα σωστά και γενικά η ίδια η ζωή.
Καλή συνέχεια σου εύχομαι :Smile:

----------


## predator

νιωθω συχνα τον ιδιο φοβο πολλες στο δρομο,η στα μεσα μαζικη μεταφορας,οχι παντα στην ιδια ενταση,αλλα εχω παρατηρηση οτι οταν ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος η πολυ εκνευρισμενος κανενα συναισθημα φοβου δεν με νικαει σε δημοσιους χωρους,μπορει κανεισ να μου πει αυτο που οφειλεται?ειναι καθαρα ψυχολογικο

----------


## RainAndWind

Γεια σου.Γιατί ξεφεύγει η προσοχή σου από την υπερβολική ενασχόληση με τον εαυτό σου και τις αντιδράσεις του,τις εκδηλώσεις του άγχους σου.Και αυτό είναι που πρέπει να μάθεις σιγά σιγά να το κάνεις περισσότερο,ώστε να νιώθεις ολοένα και πιο βέβαιος πως ο φόβος δεν είναι ανίκητος.Πως εσύ του δίνεις τη δύναμη που έχει. :Smile:

----------


## PostMortem

Καλησπερα παιδια
Ειμαι φοιτητρια και θελω να ψαξω να βρω δουλεια με ημιαπασχοληση..Ποιες πιστευετε οτι ειναι ιδανικες εργασιες για καποιον με κοινωνικη φοβια?Θελω να τονισω οτι ειμαι πολυ στα κατω μου αυτη την περιοδο κ θα ηθελα να αποφυγω παραπανω αγχος απ\'οσο εχω..

----------


## RainAndWind

Το ψάχνεις λάθος.Το ζόρι είναι που θα σου επιφέρει τη λύση,όχι η απομόνωση.Δηλαδή τα περισσότερα άτομα με κοινωνική φοβία,ψάχνουν ακριβώς με το λάθος τρόπο,τις λύσεις που δεν θα ζορίσουν,τις λύσεις που δυναμώνουν όμως τη φοβία.Η ιδανική δουλειά για κάποιον με κοινωνική φοβία είναι η εργασία στο σπίτι ας πούμε.Για μένα θα ήταν ένα mall,ή ένα luna park.

----------

